# Jual-Beli-Lelang > G.O & Keeping Contest Koi >  JAYA KOI OKAWA Shiro Utsuri Keeping Contest 2015

## Jaya Koi

*JAYA KOI OKAWA Shiro Utsuri Keeping Contest 2015



TUJUAN KEGIATAN*

·         Meningkatkan kemampuan _keeping_ melalui kegiatan yang memotivasi dan menyenangkan
·         Menciptakan sarana belajar bagi komunitas dengan cara memberikan alternatif bagaimana memelihara koi yang baik
·         Memperkuat hubungan inter komunitas melalui intensitas lalu lintas komunikasi lewat kagiatan ini

·         Secara tidak langsung meningkatkan kecintaan terhadap Koi lewat keinginan memelihara Koi dengan cara sebaik – baiknya.

*
BENTUK KEGIATAN*
Pada dasarnya kegiatan ini akan mempertandingkan kemampuan memelihara Koi selama periode 12 bulan. Koi yang akan dipelihara disediakan Penyelenggara dengan pertimbangan kesamaan kualitas, karakter, umur dan ukuran relatif. Partisipan bebas menentukan _keeping technique_ (_feeding regime_, jenis atau merek pakan, dan lainnya) .

*WAKTU KEGIATAN*
Kegiatan akan berlangsung selama *12 bulan*, sejak April 2015 - April 2016


*KOI ENTRY*
Penyelenggara menyediakan 30 ekor *Tosai* *sertifikat* ex *Okawa Koi Farm*.


*HARGA PEROLEHAN & TATA CARA PEMBAYARAN*

*HARGA
*
*1. Harga 1 (satu) ekor ditetapkan secara Lelang dengan* *start awal Rp. 1.000.000,-
*dengan kelipatan *Rp. 50.000.*

*Aturan Lelang :*

- Waktu Lelang : Dimulai pada tanggal 2 April 2015 dan *berakhir hari Kamis 9 April 2015 pukul 21.00* waktu Server KOI's
*Tidak ada perpanjangan waktu , pukul 21.01 - lelang sudah tidak valid (sah )* 

*2.* Pemilihan Koi dilakukan dengan cara memposting Nomer ikan serta rupiah, Koi pilihannya

*3.* *Koi sudah harus dilunasi selambat – lambatnya Tanggal 20 April 2015*

*Jika tidak ada konfirmasi dari participant yg menang lelang dalam waktu tersebut diatas, maka* *panitia BERHAK* *untuk menawarkan ikan tersebut ke bidder ke 2*.

*4*. Pembayaran dilakukan ke rekening KOI’s:

*BCA Cabang Plaza Sentral*
*A/C No.* *4411012837*
*A/N Yudi Hanipurwoko*

Copy bukti pembayaran dikirim via mail ke : *[email protected]* , sms atau fax pada alamat yang akan ditentukan kemudian dan mencantumkan pembayaran/Transfer atas nomer ikan bid lelangnya.

*Hadiah:
*Total Penjualan Lelang : Rp. 57,200,000

Juara 1 : 5 % dari Omset  Rp. 2,860,000
Juara 2 : 3 % dari Omset  Rp. 1,716,000
Juara 3 : 2 % dari Omset  Rp. 1,144,000


*PENGAMBILAN / PENGIRIMAN IKAN*
Ikan berada di Jaya Koi Centre , Dago - Bandung.
Pengambilan ikan dapat dilakukan dengan datang langsung ke Jaya Koi Centre, Dago - Bandung.
atau pengiriman ikan dapat di bantu oleh Jaya Koi Centre dengan *biaya di tanggung oleh pemenang*.
bisa konfirmasi pengiriman ke :

*Jaya Koi Centre:*

*Aan 0813 2222 7021
Email :* *[email protected]**
**

TATA CARA PENJURIAN* 

*Peserta wajib mengirimkan foto terakhir dan size ikan serta video durasi minimal 10 detik dan di email ke :*  [email protected]
*paling telat tanggal 2 April 2016* , yang nanti nya akan di kirim  dan di jurikan oleh Okawa Koi Farm.

*DONASI :*
10% dari hasil GO ini akan diserahkan ke KOI’s dan akan digunakan untuk kepentingan pengembangan komunitas koi

*LAIN – LAIN :*
Hal lain yang belum diatur dalam “Rule of The Game” akan diputuskan  sesuai kelaziman dan adalah hak penyelenggara untuk memutuskannya.



*Sample Sertifikat :*








*foto foto ikan :*

----------


## Slametkurniawan

No 28... Rp 1,1 juta

----------


## david_pupu

siapppp 


aku rangkum ya om aan.

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Terima kasih Om Davit.

----------


## david_pupu

Rekapan ;

*no ikan* 
*highest bid* 
*bidder* 

1
1.000.000


2
1.000.000


3
1.000.000


4
1.000.000


5
1.000.000


6
1.000.000


7
1.000.000


8
1.000.000


9
1.000.000


10
1.000.000


11
1.000.000


12
1.000.000


13
1.000.000


14
1.000.000


15
1.000.000


16
1.000.000


17
1.000.000


18
1.000.000


19
1.000.000


20
1.000.000


21
1.000.000


22
1.000.000


23
1.000.000


24
1.000.000


25
1.000.000


26
1.000.000


27
1.000.000


28
1.100.000
Slamet Kurniawan

29
1.000.000


30
1.000.000


total
30.000.000

----------


## david_pupu

saya bid no 23 1.000.000

----------


## david_pupu

Rekapan ;

*no ikan* 
*highest bid* 
*bidder* 

1
1.000.000


2
1.000.000


3
1.000.000


4
1.000.000


5
1.000.000


6
1.000.000


7
1.000.000


8
1.000.000


9
1.000.000


10
1.000.000


11
1.000.000


12
1.000.000


13
1.000.000


14
1.000.000


15
1.000.000


16
1.000.000


17
1.000.000


18
1.000.000


19
1.000.000


20
1.000.000


21
1.000.000


22
1.000.000


23
1.000.000
david pupu

24
1.000.000


25
1.000.000


26
1.000.000


27
1.000.000


28
1.100.000
Slamet Kurniawan

29
1.000.000


30
1.000.000


total

----------


## abiserpong

Shironya bagus - bagus nih .....  :Eek2:

----------


## 9KOI

No 3, no 9 @1jt

----------


## david_pupu

Rekapan ;

*no ikan* 
*highest bid* 
*bidder* 

1
1.000.000


2
1.000.000


3
1.000.000
9koi

4
1.000.000


5
1.000.000


6
1.000.000


7
1.000.000


8
1.000.000


9
1.000.000
9koi

10
1.000.000


11
1.000.000


12
1.000.000


13
1.000.000


14
1.000.000


15
1.000.000


16
1.000.000


17
1.000.000


18
1.000.000


19
1.000.000


20
1.000.000


21
1.000.000


22
1.000.000


23
1.000.000
david pupu

24
1.000.000


25
1.000.000


26
1.000.000


27
1.000.000


28
1.100.000
Slamet Kurniawan

29
1.000.000


30
1.000.000


total

----------


## LDJ

#24 cetiauw

----------


## david_pupu

Rekapan ;

*no ikan* 
*highest bid* 
*bidder* 

1
1.000.000


2
1.000.000


3
1.000.000
9koi

4
1.000.000


5
1.000.000


6
1.000.000


7
1.000.000


8
1.000.000


9
1.000.000
9koi

10
1.000.000


11
1.000.000


12
1.000.000


13
1.000.000


14
1.000.000


15
1.000.000


16
1.000.000


17
1.000.000


18
1.000.000


19
1.000.000


20
1.000.000


21
1.000.000


22
1.000.000


23
1.000.000
david pupu

24
1.000.000
LDJ

25
1.000.000


26
1.000.000


27
1.000.000


28
1.100.000
Slamet Kurniawan

29
1.000.000


30
1.000.000


total




[/QUOTE]

----------


## fajarhto

Wah ..okawa lagi banyak nii ..

----------


## Rotkiv

No9   1,050.  ::

----------


## david_pupu

[QUOTE=david_pupu;445826]Rekapan ;

*no ikan* 
*highest bid* 
*bidder* 

1
1.000.000


2
1.000.000


3
1.000.000
9koi

4
1.000.000


5
1.000.000


6
1.000.000


7
1.000.000


8
1.000.000


9
1.050.000
rotkiv

10
1.000.000


11
1.000.000


12
1.000.000


13
1.000.000


14
1.000.000


15
1.000.000


16
1.000.000


17
1.000.000


18
1.000.000


19
1.000.000


20
1.000.000


21
1.000.000


22
1.000.000


23
1.000.000
david pupu

24
1.000.000
LDJ

25
1.000.000


26
1.000.000


27
1.000.000


28
1.100.000
Slamet Kurniawan

29
1.000.000


30
1.000.000


total

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Kalau Om Abi sdh comment, serrreemm

----------


## hendrawb

no. 1 Rp. 1.000.000

----------


## Wijono

No 10...... 1jt

----------


## Jaya Koi

Terima kasih kepada KOI'S atas kesempatan yang diberikan pada Jaya Koi Centre.
Terima kasih juga pada teman-teman untuk respon yang positif pada acara JAYA KOI OKAWA Shiro Utsuri Keeping Contest 2015.
Semoga ikan yang kami sediakan untuk acara KC bisa sesuai dengan harapan teman-teman sekalian.

Salam,

Jaya Koi (Aan)

----------


## Jaya Koi

Om David Pupu thanks buat bantuannya ya...

----------


## Jaya Koi

> Shironya bagus - bagus nih .....


Thanks om Abi...

----------


## demmy

No 2 - 1 jt
No 9 - 1,1 jt -- punten ko Andry..  :Hail:

----------


## wen

No. 13 1jt

----------


## Rotkiv

No 9. 1.150
tega ni om dem..

----------


## demmy

> Terima kasih kepada KOI'S atas kesempatan yang diberikan pada Jaya Koi Centre.
> Terima kasih juga pada teman-teman untuk respon yang positif pada acara JAYA KOI OKAWA Shiro Utsuri Keeping Contest 2015.
> Semoga ikan yang kami sediakan untuk acara KC bisa sesuai dengan harapan teman-teman sekalian.
> 
> Salam,
> 
> Jaya Koi (Aan)


Aan saha ieu? Ooo ini teh ko Aan nu galak tea nya? .....  :Hail:  ..

----------


## Rotkiv

Om dem ini bukan asagi. Tp shiro.. hahaha

----------


## demmy

No 8 - 1 jt

----------


## demmy

> Om dem ini bukan asagi. Tp shiro.. hahaha


Ehhhhhh???  :Frusty: 
Waduh maaf om, sy mash newbie bgt, gak bisa bedain antara shiro n asagi....

----------


## david_pupu

Rekapan ;

*no ikan* 
*highest bid* 
*bidder* 

1
1.000.000
hendrawb

2
1.000.000
demmy

3
1.000.000
9koi

4
1.000.000


5
1.000.000


6
1.000.000


7
1.000.000


8
1.000.000
demmy

9
1.150.000
rotkiv

10
1.000.000
wijono

11
1.000.000


12
1.000.000


13
1.000.000
wen

14
1.000.000


15
1.000.000


16
1.000.000


17
1.000.000


18
1.000.000


19
1.000.000


20
1.000.000


21
1.000.000


22
1.000.000


23
1.000.000
david pupu

24
1.000.000
LDJ

25
1.000.000


26
1.000.000


27
1.000.000


28
1.100.000
Slamet Kurniawan

29
1.000.000


30
1.000.000


total

----------


## david_pupu

> Om David Pupu thanks buat bantuannya ya...


sama sama om

----------


## abiserpong

> Kalau Om Abi sdh comment, serrreemm


Iya om slamet ..... shironya serreemm
Jadinya sekarang sudah ikut mulai bid ....  :Clap2: 



> Thanks om Abi...


Salam kang aan, Jaya koi.
Shironya sekitar Size berapa ....

Ikut ya, urutan no genap yang belum di bid saja d ...
no. 4, 6  @ 1 jt
no. 16, 18, 20 @ 1 jt

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> Ehhhhhh??? 
> Waduh maaf om, sy mash newbie bgt, gak bisa bedain antara shiro n asagi....


Iya om Demmy, KC Asaginya blm mulai.

----------


## Rotkiv

> Ehhhhhh??? 
> Waduh maaf om, sy mash newbie bgt, gak bisa bedain antara shiro n asagi....


Buakakakaka... gawat kl newbienya kaya gini..

----------


## Cien siung

No.25 ahh di 1jt

----------


## david_pupu

Rekapan ;

*no ikan* 
*highest bid* 
*bidder* 

1
1.000.000
hendrawb

2
1.000.000
demmy

3
1.000.000
9koi

4
1.000.000
abiserpong

5
1.000.000


6
1.000.000
abiserpong

7
1.000.000


8
1.000.000
demmy

9
1.150.000
rotkiv

10
1.000.000
wijono

11
1.000.000


12
1.000.000


13
1.000.000
wen

14
1.000.000


15
1.000.000


16
1.000.000
abiserpong

17
1.000.000


18
1.000.000
abiserpong

19
1.000.000


20
1.000.000
abiserpong

21
1.000.000


22
1.000.000


23
1.000.000
david pupu

24
1.000.000
LDJ

25
1.000.000
cien siung

26
1.000.000


27
1.000.000


28
1.100.000
Slamet Kurniawan

29
1.000.000


30
1.000.000


total

----------


## Wijono

No.27..... 1jt

----------


## epoe

_nawar ya : 14, 21, 25 dan 30 masing2 1jt._

----------


## epoe

*Yang belum ditawar orang saja ..................
*


*boleh kan ?? ................*

----------


## herrydragon

Istimewa shironya  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb: , terlanjur belanja sama ko Aan malah lagi KC  :Faint:  :Smash:  :Doh:

----------


## h3ln1k

memantau  ::

----------


## abe

> Istimewa shironya , terlanjur belanja sama ko Aan malah lagi KC



Bid lagi aja om Nogo

----------


## grinkz01

Ikut nmr 9..rp 1,25jt

----------


## llumunon

Om, no 28, 1.15 yah?

----------


## llumunon

No.25 1.05

----------


## Jaya Koi

Shiro size 20-30 cm om..

----------


## Jaya Koi

Eehhh ko Demmy si kasep..

----------


## Jaya Koi

Boleh om Epoe

----------


## Jaya Koi

> memantau


mangga om..

----------


## Rotkiv

No 9  1.3jt

----------


## GRiffiN

ikutan meramaikan:

4, 9, dan 13 +50 yah.

----------


## b0rn2killll

:Ranger: hmmmmmmm :Behindsofa:

----------


## Slametkurniawan

No 28 Rp 1,5 juta

----------


## david_pupu

Rekapan ;

*no ikan* 
*highest bid* 
*bidder* 

1
1.000.000
hendrawb

2
1.000.000
demmy

3
1.000.000
9koi

4
1.050.000
GRiffiN

5
1.000.000


6
1.000.000
abiserpong

7
1.000.000


8
1.000.000
demmy

9
1.350.000
GRiffiN

10
1.000.000
wijono

11
1.000.000


12
1.000.000


13
1.050.000
GRiffiN

14
1.000.000
epoe

15
1.000.000


16
1.000.000
abiserpong

17
1.000.000


18
1.000.000
abiserpong

19
1.000.000


20
1.000.000
abiserpong

21
1.000.000
epoe

22
1.000.000


23
1.000.000
david pupu

24
1.000.000
LDJ

25
1.050.000
llumunon

26
1.000.000


27
1.000.000
wijono

28
1.500.000
slametkurniawan

29
1.000.000


30
1.000.000
epoe

total





om - om mohon bidnya menyebutkan jumlah angka bidnya yaa, jgn + 100 atau + 50,  biar rekapnya gampang hehehhehehe thankyouu

----------


## Sekti

No 9:1,4
No 16:1,050
No 27:1,050
No 28:1,550

----------


## Slametkurniawan

No. 28 Rp 1,7 juta

----------


## battleship

Nombor 20, Rp 1.200.000

----------


## Dony Lesmana

ada apa ini rame2 ?? baru 2 hari ga liat forun aja ada ginian ?? emg kois HEBAT bener dahhh

----------


## tjokferry

Nomor  7  rp.1.000
Nomor 9 rp.1.450

----------


## Cien siung

13 & 25 masing" di 1,1jt

----------


## abe

Cari yang kosong biar rame
22 Abe

----------


## david_pupu

Wah panassssss.  Ntr endingnya yg rekap pegel deh  :Faint:

----------


## Sekti

yg ikhlas ya om David. hehe

----------


## grinkz01

No 9 rp 1.5jt

----------


## david_pupu

> yg ikhlas ya om David. hehe


Siappp wkwkwkwk

----------


## Rotkiv

Wedew no 9 ud kesalip jauh.. bakal paling tinggi kayaknya neehh.. hadeh..

----------


## dedyhalim

numpang ikutan om. No.9 1550 ya....

----------


## Wijono

No.27.......1,1jt

----------


## soralokita

nomor 23 : 1.050.000

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

4 dan 23... masing2x.. 1.5 juta

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> 4 dan 23... masing2x.. 1.5 juta


Ngeriiii nihhh...

----------


## Slametkurniawan

No 9 Rp 1,6 juta

----------


## dedyhalim

no 9 dan 23 @1,6jt ya

----------


## dedyhalim

eits sori salah, no 9 1,65jt, no 28 1,6jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Makin ngeri ni lelang

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> Ngeriiii nihhh...


Hahahaa.. seyem y

----------


## 9KOI

No 13 1.2jt

----------


## Slametkurniawan

no. 9 Rp. 1,7 juta

----------


## ceem

Ikutan ko aan.....13....1,15jt ya....tq

----------


## Jaya Koi

Grand Champion 			 			 				*KOI's ID*:  			 			 			 			 				 					 						    			  			 				 				Join DateJan 2014LocationbekasiPosts2,838 				 				Rep Power0 				 				 				 					     
 			 		 		 			 				 				   						 						 				 					 						 							Rekapan sementara :

*no ikan* 
*highest bid* 
*bidder* 

1
1.000.000
hendrawb

2
1.000.000
demmy

3
1.000.000
9koi

4
1.500.000
tri wisnu whardana

5
1.000.000


6
1.000.000
abiserpong

7
1.000.000
tjokferry

8
1.000.000
demmy

9
1.650.000
dedyhalim

10
1.000.000
wijono

11
1.000.000


12
1.000.000


13
1.200.000
9koi

14
1.000.000
epoe

15
1.000.000


16
1.050.000
sekti

17
1.000.000


18
1.000.000
abiserpong

19
1.000.000


20
1.200.000
battleship

21
1.000.000
epoe

22
1.000.000


23
1.500.000
tri wisnu whardana

24
1.000.000
LDJ

25
1.100.000
cien siung

26
1.000.000


27
1.100.000
wijono

28
1.700.000
slametkurniawan

29
1.000.000


30
1.000.000
epoe

total

----------


## TT Koi Malang

Salam kenal teman2 saya dari Malang,baru bergabung dengan Koi's mohon bimbingannya.
Terima kasih

----------


## Jaya Koi

Rekapan sementara :

*no ikan* 
*highest bid* 
*bidder* 

1
1.000.000
hendrawb

2
1.000.000
demmy

3
1.000.000
9koi

4
1.500.000
tri wisnu whardana

5
1.000.000


6
1.000.000
abiserpong

7
1.000.000
tjokferry

8
1.000.000
demmy

9
1.700.000
slametkurniawan

10
1.000.000
wijono

11
1.000.000


12
1.000.000


13
1.200.000
9koi

14
1.000.000
epoe

15
1.000.000


16
1.050.000
sekti

17
1.000.000


18
1.000.000
abiserpong

19
1.000.000


20
1.200.000
battleship

21
1.000.000
epoe

22
1.000.000


23
1.500.000
tri wisnu whardana

24
1.000.000
LDJ

25
1.100.000
cien siung

26
1.000.000


27
1.100.000
wijono

28
1.700.000
slametkurniawan

29
1.000.000


30
1.000.000
epoe

total

----------


## TT Koi Malang

No.1 - 1,2jt
No.13 - 1.3jt
No.18 - 1.2jt

----------


## llumunon

No.25 1.15 
No.3 1.05

----------


## Jaya Koi

> Wah panassssss.  Ntr endingnya yg rekap pegel deh



Semangat.... om David

----------


## david_pupu

> Semangat.... om David


siappp  4 days to goooooooo

----------


## hendrawb

No. 1 rp. 1.250.000

----------


## dedyhalim

No 13 1,3jt

----------


## dedyhalim

Salah lagi, no 13 1,4jt :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## TT Koi Malang

No.28- 1.8jt

----------


## david_pupu

Rekapan : 


*no ikan* 
*highest bid* 
*bidder* 

1
1.250.000
hendrawb

2
1.000.000
demmy

3
1.050.000
llumunon

4
1.500.000
Tri Wisnu Whardana

5
1.000.000


6
1.000.000
abiserpong

7
1.000.000
tjokferry

8
1.000.000
demmy

9
1.700.000
slametkurniawan

10
1.000.000
wijono

11
1.000.000


12
1.000.000


13
1.400.000
dedyhalim

14
1.000.000
epoe

15
1.000.000


16
1.050.000
Sekti

17
1.000.000


18
1.200.000
TT Koi Malang

19
1.000.000


20
1.200.000
battleship

21
1.000.000
epoe

22
1.000.000
abe

23
1.500.000
Tri Wisnu Whardana

24
1.000.000
LDJ

25
1.150.000
llumunon

26
1.000.000


27
1.100.000
wijono

28
1.800.000
TT Koi Malang

29
1.000.000


30
1.000.000
epoe

total





om - om mohon bidnya menyebutkan jumlah angka bidnya yaa, jgn + 100 atau + 50,  biar rekapnya gampang hehehhehehe thankyouu[/QUOTE]

----------


## Dony Lesmana

makin serem aja ni KC.... newbie jadi takut pengen ikut.. belum lagi genk NL nunggu di tikungan terakhir... Koba juga kyknya .. huaaaa

----------


## Cien siung

No 13 di 1,5jt
no. 25 di 1,2 jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

https://youtu.be/oDQaH-i4ILk

https://youtu.be/oDQaH-i4ILk

Berhubung ini handpick by saya... ini ada videonya shiro2 okawa setelah dipilih oleh saya dkk... hehehehe... mudah2an mengubah pilihan ... yg paling bagus adalah nomer ......

----------


## Cien siung

Di tikungan banyak begal  :Spy:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

https://youtu.be/oDQaH-i4ILk

----------


## Dony Lesmana



----------


## Rotkiv

Wuitt ada videona...

----------


## david_pupu

Rekapan : 


*no ikan* 
*highest bid* 
*bidder* 

1
1.250.000
hendrawb

2
1.000.000
demmy

3
1.050.000
llumunon

4
1.500.000
Tri Wisnu Whardana

5
1.000.000


6
1.000.000
abiserpong

7
1.000.000
tjokferry

8
1.000.000
demmy

9
1.700.000
slametkurniawan

10
1.000.000
wijono

11
1.000.000


12
1.000.000


13
1.500.000
Cien siung

14
1.000.000
epoe

15
1.000.000


16
1.050.000
Sekti

17
1.000.000


18
1.200.000
TT Koi Malang

19
1.000.000


20
1.200.000
battleship

21
1.000.000
epoe

22
1.000.000
abe

23
1.500.000
Tri Wisnu Whardana

24
1.000.000
LDJ

25
1.200.000
Cien siung

26
1.000.000


27
1.100.000
wijono

28
1.800.000
TT Koi Malang

29
1.000.000


30
1.000.000
epoe

total





om - om mohon bidnya menyebutkan jumlah angka bidnya yaa, jgn + 100 atau + 50,  biar rekapnya gampang hehehhehehe thankyouu[/QUOTE]

----------


## TT Koi Malang

No.1 - 1.5jt
No.13 - 1,6jt

----------


## TT Koi Malang

No.24 - 1.2jt

----------


## LDJ

> https://youtu.be/oDQaH-i4ILk
> 
> https://youtu.be/oDQaH-i4ILk
> 
> Berhubung ini handpick by saya... ini ada videonya shiro2 okawa setelah dipilih oleh saya dkk... hehehehe... mudah2an mengubah pilihan ... yg paling bagus adalah nomer ......


handpick rame2 diaku sendiri...kacoo kuacoo hahaha
lebih kacao lagi videonya dishare...rusak deh dunia persilatan hahahaha

anyway..denger2 sih ikan ini dipilih sewaktu masih berukuran 10-15cm, jadi kemungkinan female-nya masih bnyk 'lolos' ke Indo hehe

----------


## LDJ

> makin serem aja ni KC.... newbie jadi takut pengen ikut.. belum lagi genk NL nunggu di tikungan terakhir... Koba juga kyknya .. huaaaa


sabar om, jangan takut
nanti dikasih tahu deh klo udah selesai

----------


## amazingkoi

ikutan master LDJ dech, no 24   1.3 jt

----------


## 9KOI

No 4 1,6jt

----------


## LDJ

> ikutan master LDJ dech, no 24   1.3 jt


Jangan om..ikut saya mah sesat
no 24 1.4juta
hohoho

----------


## TT Koi Malang

No.20 - 1.5jt
no.24 - 1.5jt

----------


## hendrawb

No. 1 rp. 1.550.000

----------


## hendrawb

No. 24 rp. 1.550.000

----------


## balikoihobbies

no 26 - 1jt

----------


## Slametkurniawan

No. 20 Rp 1.6 juta

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

No.4 Rp. 1.65 juta

----------


## TT Koi Malang

No.20 - 1.7jt
No.24 - 1.7jt

----------


## Jaya Koi

> handpick rame2 diaku sendiri...kacoo kuacoo hahaha
> lebih kacao lagi videonya dishare...rusak deh dunia persilatan hahahaha
> 
> anyway..denger2 sih ikan ini dipilih sewaktu masih berukuran 10-15cm, jadi kemungkinan female-nya masih bnyk 'lolos' ke Indo hehe


Thanks om Dony

----------


## battleship

Nomer 20 Rp 1.800.000

----------


## Ady

wahh bagus2 neh shiro nya..bisa buat kc senang2
rekap update belum yah?

----------


## amazingkoi

he he ... master LDJ, newbie ingin sesat di jalur shironya. 
no 24 1.750  :Love:  :Blabla:

----------


## david_pupu

Ntr malem om

----------


## david_pupu

Rekapan : 


*no ikan* 
*highest bid* 
*bidder* 

1
1.550.000
hendrawb

2
1.000.000
demmy

3
1.050.000
llumunon

4
1.650.000
Tri Wisnu Whardana

5
1.000.000


6
1.000.000
abiserpong

7
1.000.000
tjokferry

8
1.000.000
demmy

9
1.700.000
slametkurniawan

10
1.000.000
wijono

11
1.000.000


12
1.000.000


13
1.600.000
TT Koi Malang

14
1.000.000
epoe

15
1.000.000


16
1.050.000
Sekti

17
1.000.000


18
1.200.000
TT Koi Malang

19
1.000.000


20
1.800.000
battleship

21
1.000.000
epoe

22
1.000.000
abe

23
1.500.000
Tri Wisnu Whardana

24
1.750.000
amazingkoi

25
1.200.000
Cien siung

26
1.000.000
balikoihobbies

27
1.100.000
wijono

28
1.800.000
TT Koi Malang

29
1.000.000


30
1.000.000
epoe

total





om - om mohon bidnya menyebutkan jumlah angka bidnya yaa, jgn + 100 atau + 50,  biar rekapnya gampang hehehhehehe thankyouu

----------


## hendrawb

> Ntr malem om


sudah tidak sabar Om David.................      :Ranger:

----------


## david_pupu

no 23  1.600.000

----------


## TT Koi Malang

No.1 - 1.7jt
No.20 - 1.9jt
No.24 - 1.9jt

----------


## LDJ

> Thanks om Dony


Hampura om..saya belum layak menyandang nama besar Donny

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

23.. Rp. 1.65 juta

----------


## david_pupu

Rekapan : 


*no ikan* 
*highest bid* 
*bidder* 

1
1.700.000
TT Koi Malang

2
1.000.000
demmy

3
1.050.000
llumunon

4
1.650.000
Tri Wisnu Whardana

5
1.000.000


6
1.000.000
abiserpong

7
1.000.000
tjokferry

8
1.000.000
demmy

9
1.700.000
slametkurniawan

10
1.000.000
wijono

11
1.000.000


12
1.000.000


13
1.600.000
TT Koi Malang

14
1.000.000
epoe

15
1.000.000


16
1.050.000
Sekti

17
1.000.000


18
1.200.000
TT Koi Malang

19
1.000.000


20
1.900.000
TT Koi Malang

21
1.000.000
epoe

22
1.000.000
abe

23
1.600.000
david pupu

24
1.900.000
TT Koi Malang

25
1.200.000
Cien siung

26
1.000.000
balikoihobbies

27
1.100.000
wijono

28
1.800.000
TT Koi Malang

29
1.000.000


30
1.000.000
epoe

total





om - om mohon bidnya menyebutkan jumlah angka bidnya yaa, jgn + 100 atau + 50,  biar rekapnya gampang hehehhehehe thankyouu

----------


## david_pupu

[QUOTE=david_pupu;446371]Rekapan : 


*no ikan* 
*highest bid* 
*bidder* 

1
1.700.000
TT Koi Malang

2
1.000.000
demmy

3
1.050.000
llumunon

4
1.650.000
Tri Wisnu Whardana

5
1.000.000


6
1.000.000
abiserpong

7
1.000.000
tjokferry

8
1.000.000
demmy

9
1.700.000
slametkurniawan

10
1.000.000
wijono

11
1.000.000


12
1.000.000


13
1.600.000
TT Koi Malang

14
1.000.000
epoe

15
1.000.000


16
1.050.000
Sekti

17
1.000.000


18
1.200.000
TT Koi Malang

19
1.000.000


20
1.900.000
TT Koi Malang

21
1.000.000
epoe

22
1.000.000
abe

23
1.650.000
Tri Wisnu Whardana

24
1.900.000
TT Koi Malang

25
1.200.000
Cien siung

26
1.000.000
balikoihobbies

27
1.100.000
wijono

28
1.800.000
TT Koi Malang

29
1.000.000


30
1.000.000
epoe

total





om - om mohon bidnya menyebutkan jumlah angka bidnya yaa, jgn + 100 atau + 50,  biar rekapnya gampang hehehhehehe thankyouu

----------


## hendrawb

No.  6 rp. 1.050.000

----------


## hendrawb

No. 7 rp. 1.050.000

----------


## hendrawb

No. 1 rp. 1.750.000

----------


## david_pupu

Rekapan : 


*no ikan* 
*highest bid* 
*bidder* 

1
1.700.000
TT Koi Malang

2
1.000.000
demmy

3
1.050.000
llumunon

4
1.650.000
Tri Wisnu Whardana

5
1.000.000


6
1.050.000
hendrawb

7
1.000.000
tjokferry

8
1.000.000
demmy

9
1.700.000
slametkurniawan

10
1.000.000
wijono

11
1.000.000


12
1.000.000


13
1.600.000
TT Koi Malang

14
1.000.000
epoe

15
1.000.000


16
1.050.000
Sekti

17
1.000.000


18
1.200.000
TT Koi Malang

19
1.000.000


20
1.900.000
TT Koi Malang

21
1.000.000
epoe

22
1.000.000
abe

23
1.650.000
Tri Wisnu Whardana

24
1.900.000
TT Koi Malang

25
1.200.000
Cien siung

26
1.000.000
balikoihobbies

27
1.100.000
wijono

28
1.800.000
TT Koi Malang

29
1.000.000


30
1.000.000
epoe

total





om - om mohon bidnya menyebutkan jumlah angka bidnya yaa, jgn + 100 atau + 50,  biar rekapnya gampang hehehhehehe thankyouu

----------


## 9KOI

No 3 1.1jt

----------


## david_pupu

[QUOTE=david_pupu;446384]Rekapan : 


*no ikan* 
*highest bid* 
*bidder* 

1
1.750.000
hendrawb

2
1.000.000
demmy

3
1.100.000
9koi

4
1.650.000
Tri Wisnu Whardana

5
1.000.000


6
1.050.000
hendrawb

7
1.050.000
hendrawb

8
1.000.000
demmy

9
1.700.000
slametkurniawan

10
1.000.000
wijono

11
1.000.000


12
1.000.000


13
1.600.000
TT Koi Malang

14
1.000.000
epoe

15
1.000.000


16
1.050.000
Sekti

17
1.000.000


18
1.200.000
TT Koi Malang

19
1.000.000


20
1.900.000
TT Koi Malang

21
1.000.000
epoe

22
1.000.000
abe

23
1.650.000
Tri Wisnu Whardana

24
1.900.000
TT Koi Malang

25
1.200.000
Cien siung

26
1.000.000
balikoihobbies

27
1.100.000
wijono

28
1.800.000
TT Koi Malang

29
1.000.000


30
1.000.000
epoe

total





om - om mohon bidnya menyebutkan jumlah angka bidnya yaa, jgn + 100 atau + 50,  biar rekapnya gampang hehehhehehe thankyouu

----------


## LDJ

> *JAYA KOI OKAWA Shiro Utsuri Keeping Contest 2015
> *
> *foto foto ikan :*


refresh pasukan

----------


## Slametkurniawan

No 28 Rp 1.9 juta

----------


## battleship

Nomer 27 Rp 1.700.000

----------


## LDJ

> No 28 Rp 1.9 juta


suppport om Slamet ! caiyoo
 :Plane:

----------


## Anggit

menyimak...

 :Fish2:

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> No 28 Rp 1.9 juta



Serem banget....

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Serem banget....


Ngeriiiiii

----------


## dedyhalim

no 9 1750rb ya

----------


## TT Koi Malang

No.1 - 1.9jt

----------


## Zone

No. 23 : 2juta

----------


## Dino

No. 19 1jt

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

23. 2.050 juta

----------


## hero

no.3: 1.150 jt

----------


## Jaya Koi

[QUOTE=david_pupu;446384]Rekapan : 

Rekapan sementara :


*no ikan* 
*highest bid* 
*bidder* 

1
1.900.000
tt koi malang

2
1.000.000
demmy

3
1.150.000
hero

4
1.650.000
Tri Wisnu Whardana

5
1.000.000


6
1.050.000
hendrawb

7
1.050.000
hendrawb

8
1.000.000
demmy

9
1.750.000
dedyhalim

10
1.000.000
wijono

11
1.000.000


12
1.000.000


13
1.600.000
TT Koi Malang

14
1.000.000
epoe

15
1.000.000


16
1.050.000
Sekti

17
1.000.000


18
1.200.000
TT Koi Malang

19
1.000.000
Dino

20
1.900.000
TT Koi Malang

21
1.000.000
epoe

22
1.000.000
abe

23
2.050.000
Tri Wisnu Whardana

24
1.900.000
TT Koi Malang

25
1.200.000
Cien siung

26
1.000.000
balikoihobbies

27
1.700.000
battleship

28
1.900.000
Slametkurniawan

29
1.000.000


30
1.000.000
epoe

total

----------


## Zone

No 23 : 2.2juta

----------


## soralokita

Nomor 24: 2 juta

----------


## GRiffiN

> Nomer 27 Rp 1.700.000


Serem juga.. 1.1 langsung ke 1.7  ::

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> No 23 : 2.2juta


Wahhhhhh koba uda turun

----------


## david_pupu

> No 23 : 2.2juta



wah ditimpa suhhuuuu nyerah deh :Hail:

----------


## david_pupu

Rekapan : 


*no ikan* 
*highest bid* 
*bidder* 

1
1.900.000
TT Koi Malang

2
1.000.000
demmy

3
1.150.000
hero

4
1.650.000
Tri Wisnu Whardana

5
1.000.000


6
1.050.000
hendrawb

7
1.050.000
hendrawb

8
1.000.000
demmy

9
1.750.000
dedyhalim

10
1.000.000
wijono

11
1.000.000


12
1.000.000


13
1.600.000
TT Koi Malang

14
1.000.000
epoe

15
1.000.000


16
1.050.000
Sekti

17
1.000.000


18
1.200.000
TT Koi Malang

19
1.000.000
Dino

20
1.900.000
TT Koi Malang

21
1.000.000
epoe

22
1.000.000
abe

23
2.200.000
zone

24
2.000.000
soralokita

25
1.200.000
Cien siung

26
1.000.000
balikoihobbies

27
1.700.000
battleship

28
1.900.000
slametkurniawan

29
1.000.000


30
1.000.000
epoe

total





om - om mohon bidnya menyebutkan jumlah angka bidnya yaa, jgn + 100 atau + 50,  biar rekapnya gampang hehehhehehe thankyouu

----------


## david_pupu

Sharing sedikit mengenai shiro okawa yg champion  :Peace:  










Slamet - san, okawa - san and aan - san hehehehe

informasi tambahan ikan shiro yg diambil untuk KC ini memiliki indukan yg sama dgn foto ikan diatas.

----------


## david_pupu

biar tambah panas : 

video ikan nomor 1-10

----------


## david_pupu

biar tambah panas : 

video ikan nomor 11-20

----------


## david_pupu

biar tambah panas : 

video ikan nomor 21-30

----------


## hendrawb

Om David, no. 1 Rp. 2.000.000

----------


## david_pupu

> Om David, no. 1 Rp. 2.000.000


siap  ommm

----------


## david_pupu

mencoba peruntungan 1x lagii. 

no 23.  2,4 juta

----------


## YudiHP

:Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry:

----------


## david_pupu

Rekapan : 


*no ikan* 
*highest bid* 
*bidder* 

1
2.000.000
hendrawb

2
1.000.000
demmy

3
1.150.000
hero

4
1.650.000
Tri Wisnu Whardana

5
1.000.000


6
1.050.000
hendrawb

7
1.050.000
hendrawb

8
1.000.000
demmy

9
1.750.000
dedyhalim

10
1.000.000
wijono

11
1.000.000


12
1.000.000


13
1.600.000
TT Koi Malang

14
1.000.000
epoe

15
1.000.000


16
1.050.000
Sekti

17
1.000.000


18
1.200.000
TT Koi Malang

19
1.000.000
Dino

20
1.900.000
TT Koi Malang

21
1.000.000
epoe

22
1.000.000
abe

23
2.400.000
david pupu

24
2.000.000
soralokita

25
1.200.000
Cien siung

26
1.000.000
balikoihobbies

27
1.700.000
battleship

28
1.900.000
slametkurniawan

29
1.000.000


30
1.000.000
epoe

total





om - om mohon bidnya menyebutkan jumlah angka bidnya yaa, jgn + 100 atau + 50,  biar rekapnya gampang hehehhehehe thankyouu

----------


## david_pupu

> 



loh kenapa om yudii hehehehehe

----------


## herrydragon

15, 29 @1000

----------


## luki

> loh kenapa om yudii hehehehehe


liat inceran nya melambung Om David.... he he he

----------


## david_pupu

> liat inceran nya melambung Om David.... he he he


wkwkwkwkwk :High5:  :High5:  :High5:

----------


## herrydragon

14 1100 mana lagi ya kok apik2 ini  :Fear:

----------


## 9KOI

No 11 1 jt

----------


## luki

no 20....2 jt

----------


## herrydragon

26 1100...

----------


## david_pupu

Rekapan : 


*no ikan* 
*highest bid* 
*bidder* 

1
2.000.000
hendrawb

2
1.000.000
demmy

3
1.150.000
hero

4
1.650.000
Tri Wisnu Whardana

5
1.000.000


6
1.050.000
hendrawb

7
1.050.000
hendrawb

8
1.000.000
demmy

9
1.750.000
dedyhalim

10
1.000.000
wijono

11
1.000.000
9KOI

12
1.000.000


13
1.600.000
TT Koi Malang

14
1.100.000
herrydragon

15
1.000.000
herrydragon

16
1.050.000
Sekti

17
1.000.000


18
1.200.000
TT Koi Malang

19
1.000.000
Dino

20
2.000.000
luki

21
1.000.000
epoe

22
1.000.000
abe

23
2.400.000
david pupu

24
2.000.000
soralokita

25
1.200.000
Cien siung

26
1.100.000
herrydragon

27
1.700.000
battleship

28
1.900.000
slametkurniawan

29
1.000.000
herrydragon

30
1.000.000
epoe

total





om - om mohon bidnya menyebutkan jumlah angka bidnya yaa, jgn + 100 atau + 50,  biar rekapnya gampang hehehhehehe thankyouu

Video ada dihalaman 26

----------


## TT Koi Malang

No.1 - 2,2jt
no.24 - 2.2jt
no.28 - 2.2jt

----------


## Jaya Koi

> Sharing sedikit mengenai shiro okawa yg champion  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks broo David Pupu..

----------


## Jaya Koi

Video terbaru hari ini.. Body dan warna semakin okey lho...

----------


## llumunon

To : Om aan
Cc : Om david  ::  
No.6 - 1.1 
no.25 -1.25

----------


## Didikwir68

No. 5:  1.000.000

----------


## LDJ

> 


nangis krn ikan2nya ketauan semua  :Cry:

----------


## TT Koi Malang

> To : Om aan
> Cc : Om david  
> No.6 - 1.1 
> no.25 -1.25


Siap om llumunon

----------


## herrydragon

> No.1 - 2,2jt
> no.24 - 2.2jt
> no.28 - 2.2jt


Ganas juga bos bro  :Behindsofa:

----------


## TT Koi Malang

> Ganas juga bos bro



a boss broo...

----------


## Jaya Koi

Baik om.. Akan saya rekap

----------


## Jaya Koi

Rekapan sementara : 


*no ikan* 
*highest bid* 
*bidder* 

1
2.200.000
tt koi malang

2
1.000.000
demmy

3
1.150.000
hero

4
1.650.000
Tri Wisnu Whardana

5
1.000.000
didikwir68

6
1.100.000
llumunon

7
1.050.000
hendrawb

8
1.000.000
demmy

9
1.750.000
dedyhalim

10
1.000.000
wijono

11
1.000.000
9KOI

12
1.000.000


13
1.600.000
TT Koi Malang

14
1.100.000
herrydragon

15
1.000.000
herrydragon

16
1.050.000
Sekti

17
1.000.000


18
1.200.000
TT Koi Malang

19
1.000.000
Dino

20
2.000.000
luki

21
1.000.000
epoe

22
1.000.000
abe

23
2.400.000
david pupu

24
2.200.000
tt koi malang

25
1.250.000
llumunon

26
1.100.000
herrydragon

27
1.700.000
battleship

28
2.200.000
tt koi malang

29
1.000.000
herrydragon

30
1.000.000
epoe

total






om - om mohon bidnya menyebutkan jumlah angka bidnya yaa, jgn + 100 atau + 50,  biar rekapnya gampang hehehhehehe thankyouu

Video ada dihalaman 26

----------


## david_pupu

Rekapan : 


*no ikan* 
*highest bid* 
*bidder* 

1
2.200.000
TT Koi Malang

2
1.000.000
demmy

3
1.150.000
hero

4
1.650.000
Tri Wisnu Whardana

5
1.000.000
Didikwir68

6
1.100.000
llumunon

7
1.050.000
hendrawb

8
1.000.000
demmy

9
1.750.000
dedyhalim

10
1.000.000
wijono

11
1.000.000
9KOI

12
1.000.000


13
1.600.000
TT Koi Malang

14
1.100.000
herrydragon

15
1.000.000
herrydragon

16
1.050.000
sekti

17
1.000.000


18
1.200.000
TT Koi Malang

19
1.000.000
Dino

20
2.000.000
luki

21
1.000.000
epoe

22
1.000.000
abe

23
2.400.000
david pupu

24
2.200.000
TT Koi Malang

25
1.250.000
llumunon

26
1.100.000
herrydragon

27
1.700.000
battleship

28
2.200.000
TT Koi Malang

29
1.000.000
herrydragon

30
1.000.000
epoe

total





om - om mohon bidnya menyebutkan jumlah angka bidnya yaa, jgn + 100 atau + 50,  biar rekapnya gampang hehehhehehe thankyouu

Video ada dihalaman 26

----------


## david_pupu

Bsk Malam penutupannnn hayoooo bid bid bid hehehehe

----------


## Jaya Koi

Sepertinya Halaman 16 om David

----------


## david_pupu

Oh iya salah heheh

----------


## david_pupu

[QUOTE=david_pupu;446525]Rekapan : 


*no ikan* 
*highest bid* 
*bidder* 

1
2.200.000
TT Koi Malang

2
1.000.000
demmy

3
1.150.000
hero

4
1.650.000
Tri Wisnu Whardana

5
1.000.000
Didikwir68

6
1.100.000
llumunon

7
1.050.000
hendrawb

8
1.000.000
demmy

9
1.750.000
dedyhalim

10
1.000.000
wijono

11
1.000.000
9KOI

12
1.000.000


13
1.600.000
TT Koi Malang

14
1.100.000
herrydragon

15
1.000.000
herrydragon

16
1.050.000
sekti

17
1.000.000


18
1.200.000
TT Koi Malang

19
1.000.000
Dino

20
2.000.000
luki

21
1.000.000
epoe

22
1.000.000
abe

23
2.400.000
david pupu

24
2.200.000
TT Koi Malang

25
1.250.000
llumunon

26
1.100.000
herrydragon

27
1.700.000
battleship

28
2.200.000
TT Koi Malang

29
1.000.000
herrydragon

30
1.000.000
epoe

total





om - om mohon bidnya menyebutkan jumlah angka bidnya yaa, jgn + 100 atau + 50,  biar rekapnya gampang hehehhehehe thankyouu

Video ada dihalaman 16

----------


## syakira

no 22 - 1.05

----------


## Cien siung

No.25 di 1,3jt
No. 10 di 1.050rb

----------


## david_pupu

[QUOTE=david_pupu;446531][QUOTE=david_pupu;446525]Rekapan : 


*no ikan* 
*highest bid* 
*bidder* 

1
2.200.000
TT Koi Malang

2
1.000.000
demmy

3
1.150.000
hero

4
1.650.000
Tri Wisnu Whardana

5
1.000.000
Didikwir68

6
1.100.000
llumunon

7
1.050.000
hendrawb

8
1.000.000
demmy

9
1.750.000
dedyhalim

10
1.050.000
Cien siung

11
1.000.000
9KOI

12
1.000.000


13
1.600.000
TT Koi Malang

14
1.100.000
herrydragon

15
1.000.000
herrydragon

16
1.050.000
sekti

17
1.000.000


18
1.200.000
TT Koi Malang

19
1.000.000
Dino

20
2.000.000
luki

21
1.000.000
epoe

22
1.050.000
syakira

23
2.400.000
david pupu

24
2.200.000
TT Koi Malang

25
1.300.000
Cien siung

26
1.100.000
herrydragon

27
1.700.000
battleship

28
2.200.000
TT Koi Malang

29
1.000.000
herrydragon

30
1.000.000
epoe

total





om - om mohon bidnya menyebutkan jumlah angka bidnya yaa, jgn + 100 atau + 50,  biar rekapnya gampang hehehhehehe thankyouu

Video ada dihalaman 16

----------


## Slametkurniawan

No 28, Rp 2,5 juta

----------


## kong

No 5 : 1.050.000
No 8 : 1.050.000
No 17 : 1.000.000

----------


## Slametkurniawan

No 13. Rp 2 juta

----------


## Slametkurniawan

No 13. Rp 2 juta
no. 9 Rp 1.8 juta

----------


## david_pupu

[QUOTE=david_pupu;446539][QUOTE=david_pupu;446531][QUOTE=david_pupu;446525]Rekapan : 


*no ikan* 
*highest bid* 
*bidder* 

1
2.200.000
TT Koi Malang

2
1.000.000
demmy

3
1.150.000
hero

4
1.650.000
Tri Wisnu Whardana

5
1.050.000
kong

6
1.100.000
llumunon

7
1.050.000
hendrawb

8
1.050.000
kong

9
1.800.000
slametkurniawan

10
1.050.000
Cien siung

11
1.000.000
9KOI

12
1.000.000


13
2.000.000
slametkurniawan

14
1.100.000
herrydragon

15
1.000.000
herrydragon

16
1.050.000
sekti

17
1.000.000
kong

18
1.200.000
TT Koi Malang

19
1.000.000
Dino

20
2.000.000
luki

21
1.000.000
epoe

22
1.050.000
syakira

23
2.400.000
david pupu

24
2.200.000
TT Koi Malang

25
1.300.000
Cien siung

26
1.100.000
herrydragon

27
1.700.000
battleship

28
2.300.000
slametkurniawan

29
1.000.000
herrydragon

30
1.000.000
epoe

total





om - om mohon bidnya menyebutkan jumlah angka bidnya yaa, jgn + 100 atau + 50,  biar rekapnya gampang hehehhehehe thankyouu

Video ada dihalaman 16

----------


## Shiro san

7,8 @ 1,2 jt20 2,1 jt24 2,3 jt

----------


## Wijono

No3.....1,25jt, No 8 dan 16 @ 1,15jt

----------


## abe

22. 1,1jt abe

----------


## hendrawb

Om David ...............................no. 1. Rp. 2.250.000

----------


## david_pupu

Rekapan : 


*no ikan* 
*highest bid* 
*bidder* 

1
2.250.000
hendrawb

2
1.000.000
demmy

3
1.250.000
Wijono

4
1.650.000
Tri Wisnu Whardana

5
1.050.000
kong

6
1.150.000
Wijono

7
1.200.000
Shiro san

8
1.200.000
Shiro san

9
1.800.000
slametkurniawan

10
1.050.000
Cien siung

11
1.000.000
9KOI

12
1.000.000


13
2.000.000
slametkurniawan

14
1.100.000
herrydragon

15
1.000.000
herrydragon

16
1.050.000
sekti

17
1.000.000
kong

18
1.200.000
TT Koi Malang

19
1.000.000
Dino

20
2.100.000
Shiro san

21
1.000.000
epoe

22
1.100.000
abe

23
2.400.000
david pupu

24
2.300.000
Shiro san

25
1.300.000
Cien siung

26
1.100.000
herrydragon

27
1.700.000
battleship

28
2.300.000
slametkurniawan

29
1.000.000
herrydragon

30
1.000.000
epoe

total





om - om mohon bidnya menyebutkan jumlah angka bidnya yaa, jgn + 100 atau + 50,  biar rekapnya gampang hehehhehehe thankyouu

Video ada dihalaman 16

----------


## GRiffiN

Sisa 1 blom di bid.

----------


## dedigouw

> Sisa 1 blom di bid.


Biar semua terisi om...
No. 12 Rp 1jt  ::

----------


## david_pupu

> Biar semua terisi om...
> No. 12 Rp 1jt


thankyou om dedi hehehe

----------


## llumunon

No.6 - 1.2

----------


## Wijono

Maaf om David  saya ngebid di hal 20 No 8 bukan no 6, mohon di cek om tks

----------


## syakira

no 10  1.1

----------


## llumunon

> Maaf om David  saya ngebid di hal 20 No 8 bukan no 6, mohon di cek om tks


Om david, kalau gitu bid no.6 saya balik ke semula yah?

----------


## f4is4l

Ikut meramaikAn..😊

No 3 : 1.300rb
No.7 : 1.300rb
No. 9 : 1.900rb
No 13 : 2.100rb

----------


## Didikwir68

No. 5: 1.100.000

----------


## david_pupu

Rekapan : 


*no ikan* 
*highest bid* 
*bidder* 

1
2.250.000
hendrawb

2
1.000.000
demmy

3
1.300.000
f4is4l

4
1.650.000
Tri Wisnu Whardana

5
1.100.000
Didikwir68

6
1.100.000
llumunon

7
1.300.000
f4is4l

8
1.200.000
Shiro san

9
1.900.000
f4is4l

10
1.100.000
syakira

11
1.000.000
9KOI

12
1.000.000
dedigouw

13
2.100.000
f4is4l

14
1.100.000
herrydragon

15
1.000.000
herrydragon

16
1.150.000
Wijono

17
1.000.000
kong

18
1.200.000
TT Koi Malang

19
1.000.000
Dino

20
2.100.000
Shiro san

21
1.000.000
epoe

22
1.100.000
abe

23
2.400.000
david pupu

24
2.300.000
Shiro san

25
1.300.000
Cien siung

26
1.100.000
herrydragon

27
1.700.000
battleship

28
2.300.000
slametkurniawan

29
1.000.000
herrydragon

30
1.000.000
epoe

total





om - om mohon bidnya menyebutkan jumlah angka bidnya yaa, jgn + 100 atau + 50,  biar rekapnya gampang hehehhehehe thankyouu
[/QUOTE]

----------


## david_pupu

> Om david, kalau gitu bid no.6 saya balik ke semula yah?





> Maaf om David  saya ngebid di hal 20 No 8 bukan no 6, mohon di cek om tks





> No.6 - 1.2



siap sorry error  hehehe, sudah saya perbaiki di rekap terakhir

----------


## david_pupu

Malam ini penghabisan  jam 21.00. ayo ayoo

----------


## TT Koi Malang

No.1 - 2,4 jt
no.13 - 2,2 jt
no.24 - 2,4 jt
no.28 - 2,4 jt

----------


## hendrawb

Om David......... no. 1    Rp. 2.500.000  :Lalala:

----------


## hendrawb

No. 7 Rp. 1.350.000

----------


## david_pupu

Rekapan : 


*no ikan* 
*highest bid* 
*bidder* 

1
2.500.000
hendrawb

2
1.000.000
demmy

3
1.300.000
f4is4l

4
1.650.000
Tri Wisnu Whardana

5
1.100.000
Didikwir68

6
1.100.000
llumunon

7
1.350.000
f4is4l

8
1.200.000
Shiro san

9
1.900.000
f4is4l

10
1.100.000
syakira

11
1.000.000
9KOI

12
1.000.000
dedigouw

13
2.200.000
TT Koi Malang

14
1.100.000
herrydragon

15
1.000.000
herrydragon

16
1.150.000
Wijono

17
1.000.000
kong

18
1.200.000
TT Koi Malang

19
1.000.000
Dino

20
2.100.000
Shiro san

21
1.000.000
epoe

22
1.100.000
abe

23
2.400.000
david pupu

24
2.400.000
TT Koi Malang

25
1.300.000
Cien siung

26
1.100.000
herrydragon

27
1.700.000
battleship

28
2.400.000
TT Koi Malang

29
1.000.000
herrydragon

30
1.000.000
epoe

total





om - om mohon bidnya menyebutkan jumlah angka bidnya yaa, jgn + 100 atau + 50,  biar rekapnya gampang hehehhehehe thankyouu


Video di halaman 16 next update jam 5 sore

----------


## Zone

No. 23 : 2.7juta

----------


## luki

no 20 .......2,2 jt

----------


## Anggit

punten .. no 28 - 2.5 jt

----------


## david_pupu

> No. 23 : 2.7juta


 :Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry:

----------


## dedyhalim

waduh, sudah mulai pada tancap gas nih...musti siap2 ditikungan.....

----------


## TT Koi Malang

No.1 - 2,6jt
No.20 - 2.3jt
No.28 - 2.6jt

----------


## GRiffiN

> No.1 - 2,6jt
> No.20 - 2.3jt
> No.28 - 2.6jt


Favorite semua bid nya, mantap  :Biggrin:

----------


## hendrawb

om David.............. mau direkap ya ........

Tolong no. 1 Rp. 2.650.000

----------


## david_pupu

]Rekapan : 


*no ikan* 
*highest bid* 
*bidder* 

1
2.650.000
hendrawb

2
1.000.000
demmy

3
1.300.000
f4is4l

4
1.650.000
Tri Wisnu Whardana

5
1.100.000
Didikwir68

6
1.100.000
llumunon

7
1.350.000
f4is4l

8
1.200.000
Shiro san

9
1.900.000
f4is4l

10
1.100.000
syakira

11
1.000.000
9KOI

12
1.000.000
dedigouw

13
2.200.000
TT Koi Malang

14
1.100.000
herrydragon

15
1.000.000
herrydragon

16
1.150.000
Wijono

17
1.000.000
kong

18
1.200.000
TT Koi Malang

19
1.000.000
Dino

20
2.300.000
TT Koi Malang

21
1.000.000
epoe

22
1.100.000
abe

23
2.700.000
zone

24
2.400.000
TT Koi Malang

25
1.300.000
Cien siung

26
1.100.000
herrydragon

27
1.700.000
battleship

28
2.600.000
TT Koi Malang

29
1.000.000
herrydragon

30
1.000.000
epoe

total





om - om mohon bidnya menyebutkan jumlah angka bidnya yaa, jgn + 100 atau + 50,  biar rekapnya gampang hehehhehehe thankyouu


Video di halaman 16 next update jam 8 sore

----------


## david_pupu

om wilson izin nimpa 1x lagi yaa   :Frog: no 23. 2.750.000

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Namaku hilang.....

no. 28 Rp. 3 juta
no. 20 Rp. 2,5 juta

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

23.. 3 juta...

----------


## 9KOI

Wahhh mulai panas euy  ::

----------


## f4is4l

No. 13 : 2.250rb

----------


## centurion

No.10... 1,15juta

----------


## soralokita

Nomor 24: 2.5juta

----------


## TT Koi Malang

No 13 - 2,5 jt

----------


## david_pupu

udah jam 8 sore  :Bounce: 


Rekapan : 


*no ikan* 
*highest bid* 
*bidder* 

1
2.650.000
hendrawb

2
1.000.000
demmy

3
1.300.000
f4is4l

4
1.650.000
Tri Wisnu Whardana

5
1.100.000
Didikwir68

6
1.100.000
llumunon

7
1.350.000
f4is4l

8
1.200.000
Shiro san

9
1.900.000
f4is4l

10
1.150.000
centurion

11
1.000.000
9KOI

12
1.000.000
dedigouw

13
2.250.000
f4is4l

14
1.100.000
herrydragon

15
1.000.000
herrydragon

16
1.150.000
Wijono

17
1.000.000
kong

18
1.200.000
TT Koi Malang

19
1.000.000
Dino

20
2.500.000
slametkurniawan

21
1.000.000
epoe

22
1.100.000
abe

23
3.000.000
Tri Wisnu Whardana

24
2.500.000
soralokita

25
1.300.000
Cien siung

26
1.100.000
herrydragon

27
1.700.000
battleship

28
3.000.000
slametkurniawan

29
1.000.000
herrydragon

30
1.000.000
epoe

total





om - om mohon bidnya menyebutkan jumlah angka bidnya yaa, jgn + 100 atau + 50,  biar rekapnya gampang hehehhehehe thankyouu


Video di halaman 16 next update jam 8.30 malam

----------


## david_pupu

[QUOTE=david_pupu;446621]udah jam 8 sore  :Bounce: 


Rekapan : 


*no ikan* 
*highest bid* 
*bidder* 

1
2.650.000
hendrawb

2
1.000.000
demmy

3
1.300.000
f4is4l

4
1.650.000
Tri Wisnu Whardana

5
1.100.000
Didikwir68

6
1.100.000
llumunon

7
1.350.000
f4is4l

8
1.200.000
Shiro san

9
1.900.000
f4is4l

10
1.150.000
centurion

11
1.000.000
9KOI

12
1.000.000
dedigouw

13
2.500.000
TT Koi Malang

14
1.100.000
herrydragon

15
1.000.000
herrydragon

16
1.150.000
Wijono

17
1.000.000
kong

18
1.200.000
TT Koi Malang

19
1.000.000
Dino

20
2.500.000
slametkurniawan

21
1.000.000
epoe

22
1.100.000
abe

23
3.000.000
Tri Wisnu Whardana

24
2.500.000
soralokita

25
1.300.000
Cien siung

26
1.100.000
herrydragon

27
1.700.000
battleship

28
3.000.000
slametkurniawan

29
1.000.000
herrydragon

30
1.000.000
epoe

total





om - om mohon bidnya menyebutkan jumlah angka bidnya yaa, jgn + 100 atau + 50,  biar rekapnya gampang hehehhehehe thankyouu


Video di halaman 16 next update jam 8.30 malam

----------


## demmy

No 28 -  3,1 juta

----------


## Jaya Koi

Makin dekat waktu berakhir makin seruuuuu...
lannnjuuuttt.....

----------


## demmy

> Makin dekat waktu berakhir makin seruuuuu...
> lannnjuuuttt.....


Udh ga ada yg bid ko.... pd nunggu di tikungan ... wkwkwkwkwk  :Rofl:

----------


## Jaya Koi

hahahahaaa.......

Yang perlu video ikan satuan bisa langsung minta ke saya via what app..
no telpon saya 081322227021

thanks

----------


## stanleyjr.private

25 = 1,4 jt

----------


## Jaya Koi

> Udh ga ada yg bid ko.... pd nunggu di tikungan ... wkwkwkwkwk



hahahhaahaa..... tikungannya pasti tajemmm...

----------


## Slametkurniawan

No 28 Rp 3.3 juta

----------


## andrywid

22 1.150.000

----------


## f4is4l

No 13 : 2.550rb

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

No 6 rp1.150.000

----------


## Cien siung

No25. 1,45

----------


## demmy

No 9. - 2 juta

----------


## demmy

No 8. -  1,25 juta

----------


## david_pupu

Rekapan : 


*no ikan* 
*highest bid* 
*bidder* 

1
2.650.000
hendrawb

2
1.000.000
demmy

3
1.300.000
f4is4l

4
1.650.000
Tri Wisnu Whardana

5
1.100.000
Didikwir68

6
1.150.000
Narto Kusnadi

7
1.350.000
f4is4l

8
1.250.000
demmy

9
2.000.000
demmy

10
1.150.000
centurion

11
1.000.000
9KOI

12
1.000.000
dedigouw

13
2.550.000
f4is4l

14
1.100.000
herrydragon

15
1.000.000
herrydragon

16
1.150.000
Wijono

17
1.000.000
kong

18
1.200.000
TT Koi Malang

19
1.000.000
Dino

20
2.500.000
slametkurniawan

21
1.000.000
epoe

22
1.150.000
andrywid

23
3.000.000
Tri Wisnu Whardana

24
2.500.000
soralokita

25
1.450.000
Cien siung

26
1.100.000
herrydragon

27
1.700.000
battleship

28
3.300.000
slametkurniawan

29
1.000.000
herrydragon

30
1.000.000
epoe

total





om - om mohon bidnya menyebutkan jumlah angka bidnya yaa, jgn + 100 atau + 50,  biar rekapnya gampang hehehhehehe thankyouu


Video di halaman 16

----------


## Wijono

No 8 .... 1,3jt

----------


## david_pupu

30 menittt lageeeeeeee

----------


## llumunon

No.16 - 1.2

----------


## demmy

No 8 - 1,4 juta

----------


## david_pupu

[QUOTE=david_pupu;446639]Rekapan : 


*no ikan* 
*highest bid* 
*bidder* 

1
2.650.000
hendrawb

2
1.000.000
demmy

3
1.300.000
f4is4l

4
1.650.000
Tri Wisnu Whardana

5
1.100.000
Didikwir68

6
1.150.000
Narto Kusnadi

7
1.350.000
f4is4l

8
1.400.000
demmy

9
2.000.000
demmy

10
1.150.000
centurion

11
1.000.000
9KOI

12
1.000.000
dedigouw

13
2.550.000
f4is4l

14
1.100.000
herrydragon

15
1.000.000
herrydragon

16
1.200.000
llumunon

17
1.000.000
kong

18
1.200.000
TT Koi Malang

19
1.000.000
Dino

20
2.500.000
slametkurniawan

21
1.000.000
epoe

22
1.150.000
andrywid

23
3.000.000
Tri Wisnu Whardana

24
2.500.000
soralokita

25
1.450.000
Cien siung

26
1.100.000
herrydragon

27
1.700.000
battleship

28
3.300.000
slametkurniawan

29
1.000.000
herrydragon

30
1.000.000
epoe

total





om - om mohon bidnya menyebutkan jumlah angka bidnya yaa, jgn + 100 atau + 50,  biar rekapnya gampang hehehhehehe thankyouu


Video di halaman 16

----------


## TT Koi Malang

No 1- 3jt
no 13 -3jt
No 18 -2jt
No 20 -3jt
No 24 -3jt
No 28 - 4jt

----------


## GRiffiN

> No 1- 3jt
> no 13 -3jt
> No 18 -2jt
> No 20 -3jt
> No 24 -3jt
> No 28 - 4jt


Mantap, yang fav di sikat semua  ::

----------


## david_pupu

Rekapan : 


*no ikan* 
*highest bid* 
*bidder* 

1
3.000.000
TT Koi Malang

2
1.000.000
demmy

3
1.300.000
f4is4l

4
1.650.000
Tri Wisnu Whardana

5
1.100.000
Didikwir68

6
1.150.000
Narto Kusnadi

7
1.350.000
f4is4l

8
1.400.000
demmy

9
2.000.000
demmy

10
1.150.000
centurion

11
1.000.000
9KOI

12
1.000.000
dedigouw

13
3.000.000
TT Koi Malang

14
1.100.000
herrydragon

15
1.000.000
herrydragon

16
1.200.000
llumunon

17
1.000.000
kong

18
2.000.000
TT Koi Malang

19
1.000.000
Dino

20
3.000.000
TT Koi Malang

21
1.000.000
epoe

22
1.150.000
andrywid

23
3.000.000
Tri Wisnu Whardana

24
3.000.000
TT Koi Malang

25
1.450.000
Cien siung

26
1.100.000
herrydragon

27
1.700.000
battleship

28
4.000.000
TT Koi Malang

29
1.000.000
herrydragon

30
1.000.000
epoe

total





om - om mohon bidnya menyebutkan jumlah angka bidnya yaa, jgn + 100 atau + 50,  biar rekapnya gampang hehehhehehe thankyouu


Video di halaman 16

----------


## david_pupu

15 menit to goooooo

----------


## david_pupu

krik krik krik krik hehehehe pada mantau

----------


## Cien siung

Lagi pada ngopi di belokan

----------


## herrydragon

> No 1- 3jt
> no 13 -3jt
> No 18 -2jt
> No 20 -3jt
> No 24 -3jt
> No 28 - 4jt


Huahahahahaha kaumemangmantapbosbro

----------


## Gunche

Mengerikan nih

----------


## Heri Cahyadi

No. 28  4.1 jt

----------


## bbongso

no.16 --> 1,25 juta

----------


## Dony Lesmana

hmmmmm ada apa ini

----------


## david_pupu

7 min to goooooooo

----------


## dedyhalim

no.9 2.050.000

----------


## Gunche

Rekap please

----------


## Jaya Koi

rame euyyy...

----------


## Ady

No.16..1,3jt

----------


## asnanto

Pada siap di tikungan.......

----------


## bbongso

n0. 16 ...1,35jt

----------


## Gunche

Ada Om Ady....

----------


## Dony Lesmana

tes jam nowwwww

----------


## TT Koi Malang

No 28 - 5jt

----------


## f4is4l

No. 9 : 2.200rb

----------


## Ady

16...1,4jt

----------


## Heri Cahyadi

No. 28 5.1jt

----------


## dedyhalim

no.9 2.250.000

----------


## david_pupu

[QUOTE=david_pupu;446647]Rekapan : 


*no ikan* 
*highest bid* 
*bidder* 

1
3.000.000
TT Koi Malang

2
1.000.000
demmy

3
1.300.000
f4is4l

4
1.650.000
Tri Wisnu Whardana

5
1.100.000
Didikwir68

6
1.150.000
Narto Kusnadi

7
1.350.000
f4is4l

8
1.400.000
demmy

9
2.200.000
f4is4l

10
1.150.000
centurion

11
1.000.000
9KOI

12
1.000.000
dedigouw

13
3.000.000
TT Koi Malang

14
1.100.000
herrydragon

15
1.000.000
herrydragon

16
1.400.000
ady

17
1.000.000
kong

18
2.000.000
TT Koi Malang

19
1.000.000
Dino

20
3.000.000
TT Koi Malang

21
1.000.000
epoe

22
1.150.000
andrywid

23
3.000.000
Tri Wisnu Whardana

24
3.000.000
TT Koi Malang

25
1.450.000
Cien siung

26
1.100.000
herrydragon

27
1.700.000
battleship

28
5.000.000
TT Koi Malang

29
1.000.000
herrydragon

30
1.000.000
epoe

total





om - om mohon bidnya menyebutkan jumlah angka bidnya yaa, jgn + 100 atau + 50,  biar rekapnya gampang hehehhehehe thankyouu


Video di halaman 16

----------


## bbongso

16..1,45 jt

----------


## demmy

No 9 - 2,3 jt

----------


## david_pupu

[QUOTE=david_pupu;446670][QUOTE=david_pupu;446647]Rekapan : 


*no ikan* 
*highest bid* 
*bidder* 

1
3.000.000
TT Koi Malang

2
1.000.000
demmy

3
1.300.000
f4is4l

4
1.650.000
Tri Wisnu Whardana

5
1.100.000
Didikwir68

6
1.150.000
Narto Kusnadi

7
1.350.000
f4is4l

8
1.400.000
demmy

9
2.250.000
dedyhalim

10
1.150.000
centurion

11
1.000.000
9KOI

12
1.000.000
dedigouw

13
3.000.000
TT Koi Malang

14
1.100.000
herrydragon

15
1.000.000
herrydragon

16
1.450.000
bbongso

17
1.000.000
kong

18
2.000.000
TT Koi Malang

19
1.000.000
Dino

20
3.000.000
TT Koi Malang

21
1.000.000
epoe

22
1.150.000
andrywid

23
3.000.000
Tri Wisnu Whardana

24
3.000.000
TT Koi Malang

25
1.450.000
Cien siung

26
1.100.000
herrydragon

27
1.700.000
battleship

28
5.100.000
Heri Cahyadi

29
1.000.000
herrydragon

30
1.000.000
epoe

total





om - om mohon bidnya menyebutkan jumlah angka bidnya yaa, jgn + 100 atau + 50,  biar rekapnya gampang hehehhehehe thankyouu


Video di halaman 16

----------


## abiserpong

No.17. 1,1 jt
No.8. 1,5 jt
No.6. 1,25 jt
No.25. 1,55 jt

----------


## kribo

25.  1,6 jt

----------


## benigoi

ikut ah no 21..1.1jt

----------


## Ady

No.19...1,050

----------


## llumunon

16-1.45 jt

----------


## david_pupu

[QUOTE=david_pupu;446673][QUOTE=david_pupu;446670][QUOTE=david_pupu;446647]Rekapan : 


*no ikan* 
*highest bid* 
*bidder* 

1
3.000.000
TT Koi Malang

2
1.000.000
demmy

3
1.300.000
f4is4l

4
1.650.000
Tri Wisnu Whardana

5
1.100.000
Didikwir68

6
1.150.000
Narto Kusnadi

7
1.350.000
f4is4l

8
1.400.000
demmy

9
2.300.000
demmy

10
1.150.000
centurion

11
1.000.000
9KOI

12
1.000.000
dedigouw

13
3.000.000
TT Koi Malang

14
1.100.000
herrydragon

15
1.000.000
herrydragon

16
1.450.000
bbongso

17
1.000.000
kong

18
2.000.000
TT Koi Malang

19
1.000.000
Dino

20
3.000.000
TT Koi Malang

21
1.000.000
epoe

22
1.150.000
andrywid

23
3.000.000
Tri Wisnu Whardana

24
3.000.000
TT Koi Malang

25
1.450.000
Cien siung

26
1.100.000
herrydragon

27
1.700.000
battleship

28
5.100.000
Heri Cahyadi

29
1.000.000
herrydragon

30
1.000.000
epoe

total





om - om mohon bidnya menyebutkan jumlah angka bidnya yaa, jgn + 100 atau + 50,  biar rekapnya gampang hehehhehehe thankyouu


Video di halaman 16

----------


## koilvr

8 - 1.6jt
25 - 1.6jt
7 - 1.6jt
16 - 1.6jt

----------


## TT Koi Malang

No 28 - 6 jt

----------


## hinawat

3  : 1,4
10 : 1,2
12 : 1,2
19 : 1,2

----------


## Wijono

No3......1,35jt

----------


## llumunon

16 - 1.6 jt

----------


## f4is4l

No. 9 : 2:500rb

----------


## Dony Lesmana

no 9     2,4 jt
no 16    1,75 jt
no 20    2,7 jt
no 22  1,4 jt
no 27   1,9 jt

----------


## dedyhalim

no.9 2550000

----------


## demmy

No 8. - 1,7 jt

----------


## bbongso

16..1,5juta

----------


## joshow

No. 19 : 1,2 juta

----------


## Anggit

no 1 3.5 jt
no 8  2 jt
no 27 2 jt

----------


## david_pupu

07  1.500.000
26  1.300.000

----------


## Heri Cahyadi

No. 20 3.1jt
no. 19 1.1jt

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

No 6 rp 1.300.000

----------


## abiserpong

No.17. 1,1 jt
No.8. 1,5 jt
No.6. 1,25 jt
No.25. 1,75 jt

----------


## tomahawk

Test jam ....

----------


## Dony Lesmana

no 9   2,7 jt

----------


## luki

no 16......1,7

----------


## dedigouw

No. 20 3,5jt

----------


## hendrawb

No. 1 rp. 3.050.000

----------


## abiserpong

No.17. 1,1 jt
No.8. 1,5 jt
No.6. 1,45 jt
No.25. 1,55 jt

----------


## 9KOI

No 4 2jt om

----------


## Ady

19....1,250

----------


## asnanto

No.12.....1.4
No.18........2,1

----------


## GRiffiN

bid no 7 +1650
bid no 11 +1050

atau kalau bid diatas kalah, tolong no 7 dan 11 tambah +50 dari last bid.

----------


## Dony Lesmana

no 27   2,1 jt

----------


## Rotkiv

No 25 1500

----------


## bbongso

16..1,65juta

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

No 6 1.300

----------


## joshow

No. 19 : 1,5jt

----------


## dedyhalim

no.9 2750000

----------


## hendrawb

No. 7 rp. 1.400.000

----------


## Ady

Yahh close

----------


## demmy

No 8 - 2,2 juta

----------


## hinawat

no 19 : 1,3

----------


## kribo

25.   1.7 jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

no 16   1,8jt

----------


## GRiffiN

Heheheh.. dapat 7 dan 11  ::

----------


## f4is4l

no 9 : 2.600rb

----------


## david_pupu

Selesaiiiii lesat 21.00 tidak dihitunggg 

tunggu 10 menit yaa rekap duluuuuu

----------


## llumunon

No 12 - 1.3

----------


## hinawat

lelang paling seru yang pernah saya ikutin, soalnya ndak ada perpanjangan waktu hehe

----------


## dedigouw

Ehh dapat juga ya..No. 20  ::

----------


## TT Koi Malang

No 20 4.5jt

----------


## Jaya Koi

treeeeetttt habis

----------


## Wijono

No3....1,45jt

----------


## syakira

no 10   1.2

----------


## hendrawb

Udah  close om ? 
Internet lemot

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Crowded....crowded....bid susah masuk

----------


## centurion

Jadi rekapan akhir nya gimana ?

----------


## Jaya Koi

tinggal rekap neehh

----------


## f4is4l

hadoh ternyata yg 21.01 sdh tidak Valid!!! Ramai Om..

----------


## llumunon

Hehe...banyak pembalap jagoan tikungan Akhir  :Plane:

----------


## kerogawa

bid trakhir pak dedyhalim

congrats for the winner  :: 

memang yg seru itu ga pake perpanjangan waktu. lebih fair.

----------


## hinawat

> Jadi rekapan akhir nya gimana ?


Katanya nunggu 10 menit om, ditunggu saja

----------


## Jaya Koi

Terima kasih Banyak para peserta lelang... 
acara Okawa Shiro Keeping Contest sangat mengasyikan..

Terima kasih juga untuk KOI-s yang sudah memberikan Suportnya..

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Terima kasih Banyak para peserta lelang... 
> acara Okawa Shiro Keeping Contest sangat mengasyikan..
> 
> Terima kasih juga untuk KOI-s yang sudah memberikan Suportnya..


makan makan dunk om aan .. masa thank you doang... hahahhahaha... di ancol traktir kita2 ya para peserta

----------


## Jaya Koi

Selamat kepada para pemenang...
semoga ikannya bisa di rawat dengan hasil yg maksimal...
Dan tahun depan kita lihat hasilnya...

----------


## david_pupu

bentar pegell nehhhhhh rekapnya

----------


## dedyhalim

hihihi...ternyata bisa menang juga. rekapnya mana om aan?

----------


## hinawat

> hadoh ternyata yg 21.01 sdh tidak Valid!!! Ramai Om..





> Selesaiiiii lesat 21.00 tidak dihitunggg
> 
> tunggu 10 menit yaa rekap duluuuuu


ada yang tau arti lesat?

Yang dihitung 20.59 atau 21.00?

----------


## asnanto

> ada yang tau arti lesat?
> 
> Yang dihitung 20.59 atau 21.00?


Lewat kali maksudnya....

----------


## LDJ

> ada yang tau arti lesat?
> 
> Yang dihitung 20.59 atau 21.00?


Lesat cuma typo omm.. chill hehe

----------


## david_pupu

Rekapan Finallll  SELAMATTTTTTTT

diatas post nomor 319 pukul 9.01 tidak dianggap


*no ikan* 
*highest bid* 
*bidder* 

1
3.500.000
anggit

2
1.000.000
demmy

3
1.400.000
hinawat

4
2.000.000
9koi

5
1.100.000
Didikwir68

6
1.450.000
abiserpong

7
1.650.000
griffin

8
2.000.000
anggit

9
2.750.000
dedy halim

10
1.200.000
hinawat

11
1.050.000
griffin

12
1.400.000
asnanto

13
3.000.000
TT Koi Malang

14
1.100.000
herrydragon

15
1.000.000
herrydragon

16
1.750.000
Dony Lesmana

17
1.100.000
abiserpong

18
2.100.000
asnanto

19
1.500.000
joshow

20
3.500.000
dedigouw

21
1.100.000
benigoi

22
1.400.000
Dony Lesmana

23
3.000.000
Tri Wisnu Whardana

24
3.000.000
TT Koi Malang

25
1.750.000
abiserpong

26
1.300.000
david pupu

27
2.100.000
dony lesmana

28
6.000.000
TT Koi Malang

29
1.000.000
herrydragon

30
1.000.000
epoe

total





om - om mohon bidnya menyebutkan jumlah angka bidnya yaa, jgn + 100 atau + 50,  biar rekapnya gampang hehehhehehe thankyouu


Video di halaman 16

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Selamat kepada para pemenang...
> semoga ikannya bisa di rawat dengan hasil yg maksimal...
> Dan tahun depan kita lihat hasilnya...


Yes....  no.25 is my.......
He he.....

----------


## hinawat

> Lewat kali maksudnya....


Hehehe... panitianya juga keburu-buru kaya yang ngebid ya om

Wah banyak yg kalah saya, disundul di jam 21.00 semua

Seru seru

----------


## tjokferry

Yahh saya kelewatan, baru sempat buka forum

----------


## abiserpong

> ada yang tau arti lesat?
> 
> Yang dihitung 20.59 atau 21.00?


Salah ketik sepertinya om hinawat, maksudnya " lewat "
Semoga dimaklumi.

....... ini salah satu peraturan di halaman 1 ....

*Aturan Lelang :*

- Waktu Lelang : Dimulai pada tanggal 2 April 2015 dan *berakhir hari Kamis 9 April 2015 pukul 21.00* waktu Server KOI's
*Tidak ada perpanjangan waktu , pukul 21.01 - lelang sudah tidak valid (sah ) 

*

----------


## david_pupu

> Yes....  no.25 is my.......
> He he.....


yakin om stann heheh ditimpa om abi

----------


## Jaya Koi

Rekapan Finallll  SELAMATTTTTTTT

diatas post nomor 319 pukul 9.01 tidak dianggap


*no ikan* 
*highest bid* 
*bidder* 

1
3.500.000
anggit

2
1.000.000
demmy

3
1.400.000
hinawat

4
2.000.000
9koi

5
1.100.000
Didikwir68

6
1.450.000
abiserpong

7
1.650.000
griffin

8
2.000.000
anggit

9
2.750.000
dedy halim

10
1.200.000
hinawat

11
1.050.000
griffin

12
1.400.000
asnanto

13
3.000.000
TT Koi Malang

14
1.100.000
herrydragon

15
1.000.000
herrydragon

16
1.750.000
Dony Lesmana

17
1.100.000
abiserpong

18
2.100.000
asnanto

19
1.500.000
joshow

20
3.500.000
dedigouw

21
1.100.000
benigoi

22
1.400.000
Dony Lesmana

23
3.000.000
Tri Wisnu Whardana

24
3.000.000
TT Koi Malang

25
1.750.000
abiserpong

26
1.300.000
david pupu

27
2.100.000
dony lesmana

28
6.000.000
TT Koi Malang

29
1.000.000
herrydragon

30
1.000.000
epoe

total






om - om mohon bidnya menyebutkan jumlah angka bidnya yaa, jgn + 100 atau + 50,  biar rekapnya gampang hehehhehehe thankyouu


Video di halaman 16

----------


## Jaya Koi

> Rekapan Finallll  SELAMATTTTTTTT
> 
> diatas post nomor 319 pukul 9.01 tidak dianggap
> 
> 
> *no ikan* 
> *highest bid* 
> *bidder* 
> 
> ...




Terima kasih banyak David Pupu untuk rekapannya

----------


## llumunon

> Yes....  no.25 is my.......
> He he.....


Om stanley, berat2 pesertanya hehe

----------


## dedigouw

Tq om David untuk rekap nya...
Hahaha...seru kayak lelang zaman dulu...

----------


## david_pupu

[QUOTE=david_pupu;446744]Rekapan Finallll  SELAMATTTTTTTT

diatas post nomor 319 pukul 9.01 tidak dianggap


*no ikan* 
*highest bid* 
*bidder* 

1
3.500.000
anggit

2
1.000.000
demmy

3
1.400.000
hinawat

4
2.000.000
9koi

5
1.100.000
Didikwir68

6
1.450.000
abiserpong

7
1.650.000
griffin

8
2.000.000
anggit

9
2.750.000
dedy halim

10
1.200.000
hinawat

11
1.050.000
griffin

12
1.400.000
asnanto

13
3.000.000
TT Koi Malang

14
1.100.000
herrydragon

15
1.000.000
herrydragon

16
1.750.000
Dony Lesmana

17
1.100.000
abiserpong

18
2.100.000
asnanto

19
1.500.000
joshow

20
3.500.000
dedigouw

21
1.100.000
benigoi

22
1.400.000
Dony Lesmana

23
3.000.000
Tri Wisnu Whardana

24
3.000.000
TT Koi Malang

25
1.750.000
abiserpong

26
1.300.000
david pupu

27
2.100.000
dony lesmana

28
6.000.000
TT Koi Malang

29
1.000.000
herrydragon

30
1.000.000
epoe

*total*
*57.200.000*




untuk Kois 5.720.000 

untuk pembayaran dan pengiriman bisa menghubungi om aan ( jaya koi )

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Thanks Om David.

lelang begini seru yah.

----------


## david_pupu

> Terima kasih banyak David Pupu untuk rekapannya





> Tq om David untuk rekap nya...
> Hahaha...seru kayak lelang zaman dulu...



sama sama om seruuu yakkkkk, hehehehe

----------


## david_pupu

> Thanks Om David.
> 
> lelang begini seru yah.



idem om, udh kayak balapan gokart wkwkwkwk


om aan,  mohon diinfo nomor rekeningnya di sini

----------


## Anggit

Seruuuu .....Suksess acara nya Pak Aan ..... Thanks jg om David atas rekapnya ..

----------


## david_pupu

lupaaaa pakai rekening koiss 


 Pembayaran dilakukan ke rekening KOI’s:


BCA Cabang Plaza Sentral
A/C No. 4411012837
A/N Yudi Hanipurwoko


Copy bukti pembayaran dikirim via mail ke : [email protected] , sms atau fax pada alamat yang akan ditentukan kemudian dan mencantumkan pembayaran/Transfer atas nomer ikan bid lelangnya.



yg udah trasfer info di thread ini yaaaaa

----------


## Dony Lesmana

wowww ... ada lawannya om anggit ama om abi.... yg paling serem ada griffin....  :Moony:

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Itu yg ngebid pas jam 21.00 banyak bener.
kayaknya udah banyak latihan. Akurat banget.
jangan2 pake stopwatch.

----------


## GRiffiN

Sudah trans yah, and thanks alot bro david buat rekapannya.

TANGGAL
  : 
 09/04/2015

 JAM
  : 
 21:33:31

 NOMOR REFERENSI
  : 
 55C51CBD-D963-B9AE-50C1-F32F8146CCD3

 TUJUAN TRANSFER
  : 
 4411012837

 NAMA
  : 
 YUDI HANIPURWOKO

 JUMLAH
  : 
 Rp. 
2.700.000,00




 BERITA
  : 
 2 Ekor Shiro Okawa


  : 
 Nomor 7 dan 11    

 JENIS TRANSFER
  : 
 TRANSFER SEKARANG

----------


## david_pupu

[QUOTE=david_pupu;446754][QUOTE=david_pupu;446744]Rekapan Finallll  SELAMATTTTTTTT

diatas post nomor 319 pukul 9.01 tidak dianggap


*no ikan* 
*highest bid* 
*bidder* 
payment
delivery

1
3.500.000
anggit



2
1.000.000
demmy



3
1.400.000
hinawat



4
2.000.000
9koi



5
1.100.000
Didikwir68



6
1.450.000
abiserpong



7
1.650.000
griffin



8
2.000.000
anggit



9
2.750.000
dedy halim



10
1.200.000
hinawat



11
1.050.000
griffin



12
1.400.000
asnanto



13
3.000.000
TT Koi Malang



14
1.100.000
herrydragon



15
1.000.000
herrydragon



16
1.750.000
Dony Lesmana



17
1.100.000
abiserpong



18
2.100.000
asnanto



19
1.500.000
joshow



20
3.500.000
dedigouw



21
1.100.000
benigoi



22
1.400.000
Dony Lesmana



23
3.000.000
Tri Wisnu Whardana



24
3.000.000
TT Koi Malang



25
1.750.000
abiserpong



26
1.300.000
david pupu



27
2.100.000
dony lesmana



28
6.000.000
TT Koi Malang



29
1.000.000
herrydragon



30
1.000.000
epoe



*total*
*57.200.000*






untuk Kois 5.720.000 


Pembayaran dilakukan ke rekening KOIs:

*BCA Cabang Plaza Sentral*
*A/C No.* *4411012837*
*A/N Yudi Hanipurwoko*

Copy bukti pembayaran dikirim via mail ke : *[email protected]* , sms atau fax pada alamat yang akan ditentukan kemudian dan mencantumkan pembayaran/Transfer atas nomer ikan bid lelangnya.

*PENGAMBILAN / PENGIRIMAN IKAN*
Ikan berada di Jaya Koi Centre , Dago - Bandung.
Pengambilan ikan dapat dilakukan dengan datang langsung ke Jaya Koi Centre, Dago - Bandung.
atau pengiriman ikan dapat di bantu oleh Jaya Koi Centre dengan *biaya di tanggung oleh pemenang*.
bisa konfirmasi pengiriman ke :

*Jaya Koi Centre:*

*Aan 0813 2222 7021
Email :* *[email protected]


om2 yg udah trasfer info yaaa di thread ini, oh yaa kalau ada yg mau gabung shipping info ajaaa khususnya jakartaaaa
*

----------


## GRiffiN

> wowww ... ada lawannya om anggit ama om abi.... yg paling serem ada griffin....


Hehehehe.. kalah traktir group NL

----------


## david_pupu

m-Transfer :
BERHASIL
09/04 21:36:59
Ke 4411012837
YUDI HANIPURWOKO
Rp. 1,300,000.00
okawa
Ref 009213659550

----------


## david_pupu

Rekapan Finallll  SELAMATTTTTTTT

diatas post nomor 319 pukul 9.01 tidak dianggap


*no ikan* 
*highest bid* 
*bidder* 
payment
delivery

1
3.500.000
anggit



2
1.000.000
demmy



3
1.400.000
hinawat



4
2.000.000
9koi



5
1.100.000
Didikwir68



6
1.450.000
abiserpong



7
1.650.000
griffin
Lunas


8
2.000.000
anggit



9
2.750.000
dedy halim



10
1.200.000
hinawat



11
1.050.000
griffin
Lunas


12
1.400.000
asnanto



13
3.000.000
TT Koi Malang



14
1.100.000
herrydragon



15
1.000.000
herrydragon



16
1.750.000
Dony Lesmana



17
1.100.000
abiserpong



18
2.100.000
asnanto



19
1.500.000
joshow



20
3.500.000
dedigouw



21
1.100.000
benigoi



22
1.400.000
Dony Lesmana



23
3.000.000
Tri Wisnu Whardana



24
3.000.000
TT Koi Malang



25
1.750.000
abiserpong



26
1.300.000
david pupu
Lunas


27
2.100.000
dony lesmana



28
6.000.000
TT Koi Malang



29
1.000.000
herrydragon



30
1.000.000
epoe



*total*
*57.200.000*






untuk Kois 10% 5.720.000 


Pembayaran dilakukan ke rekening KOIs:

*BCA Cabang Plaza Sentral*
*A/C No.* *4411012837*
*A/N Yudi Hanipurwoko*

Copy bukti pembayaran dikirim via mail ke : *[email protected]* , sms atau fax pada alamat yang akan ditentukan kemudian dan mencantumkan pembayaran/Transfer atas nomer ikan bid lelangnya.

*PENGAMBILAN / PENGIRIMAN IKAN*
Ikan berada di Jaya Koi Centre , Dago - Bandung.
Pengambilan ikan dapat dilakukan dengan datang langsung ke Jaya Koi Centre, Dago - Bandung.
atau pengiriman ikan dapat di bantu oleh Jaya Koi Centre dengan *biaya di tanggung oleh pemenang*.
bisa konfirmasi pengiriman ke :

*Jaya Koi Centre:*

*Aan 0813 2222 7021
Email :* *[email protected]


om2 yg udah trasfer info yaaa di thread ini, oh yaa kalau ada yg mau gabung shipping info ajaaa khususnya jakartaaaa
*

----------


## dedigouw

Ko Aan...kirim via Baraya lagi ya
Ongkir nya nanti saya transfer langsung ke rek Ko Aan ya..

m-Transfer
BERHASIL
09/04 21:42:24
Ke 4411012837
YUDI HANIPURWOKO
Rp. 3,500,000.00
KC Sh.Okawa
Ref 009214224150

----------


## majin91

shironya bagus bagus euyy..selamat kpda para pemenang..^^

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> shironya bagus bagus euyy..selamat kpda para pemenang..^^


bobo om uda malem... cuci kaki yaaaaa

----------


## dedyhalim

m-Transfer:
BERHASIL
09/04 21:49:22
Ke 4411012837
YUDI HANIPURWOKO
Rp. 2,750,000.00
shiro okawa no.9
Ref 009214927994

----------


## dedyhalim

om aan, salam kenal ya....

saya kan tinggal di bandung, boleh minta tolong dikirim ke rumah ga?

----------


## Didikwir68

Ikan No. 5:

Transfer berhasil
host reference: 527457228
retrieval reference: 991527457228
referensi nasabah: ~*~
tanggal: 09/04/2015
waktu: 22:58:48 WIB
dari rekening: 1320015914642
rekening penerima: 4411012837
nama penerima: YUDI HANIPURWOKO                                                      
nama bank: BCA
jumlah: IDR 1,100,000.00
charges amount: IDR 6,500.00

----------


## Didikwir68

Salam kenal om Aan,
Dago sebelah mana ya om Aan? Saya di Padalarang

----------


## herrydragon

m-Transfer
BERHASIL
09/04 23:03:37
Ke 4411012837
YUDI HANIPURWOKO
Rp. 3,100,000.00
3 Okawa Jaya
Ref 009230337633

----------


## abe

Internet Nggak lemot. Tapi macet di jalan... huaa aaaaa
Disalip om Doni


Selamat buat pemenang....

----------


## syakira

selamat kepada pemenang

----------


## benigoi

m-Transfer:
BERHASIL
09/04 23:57:39
Ke 4411012837
YUDI HANIPURWOKO
Rp. 1,100,000.00
shiro okawa 21
Ref 009235739477

----------


## Mossad

sukses om acaranya

----------


## Jaya Koi

> Yes....  no.25 is my......
> He he.....


mantappp.. Congrat om...

----------


## Jaya Koi

> Salam kenal om Aan,
> Dago sebelah mana ya om Aan? Saya di Padalarang


haloo om Didik.. Di dago asri ll no 25

----------


## abiserpong

*BUKTI TRANSAKSI TRANSFER DANA*

Tanggal
 :
  10/04/2015

Jam
:
  07:17:11

Nomor Referensi
 :
  818BFF56-3260-543A-6319-0C1C9F589150

Tujuan Transfer
:
  4411012837

Nama Penerima
 :
  YUDI HANIPURWOKO

Jumlah
  :
 Rp.
4.300.000,00




Berita
 :
  KC Shiro Okawa


 :
  6, 17, 25

Jenis Transfer
 :
  TRANSFER SEKARANG

Nomor Urut
 :
  002666

Status
 :
  TRANSAKSI BERHASIL

----------


## Jaya Koi

> om aan, salam kenal ya....
> 
> saya kan tinggal di bandung, boleh minta tolong dikirim ke rumah ga?


salam kenal juga... Bisa dikirim

----------


## Jaya Koi

> sukses om acaranya


thanks om..... Pesertanya juga asik2... Juara di tikungan

----------


## Jaya Koi

> Seruuuu .....Suksess acara nya Pak Aan ..... Thanks jg om David atas rekapnya ..


thanks pak Anggit.... Juara di tikungan neeehhh...  Seruuuuuu

----------


## Jaya Koi

Untuk pengiriman ikan bisa hubungi saya di no 081322227021.
thanks all..

----------


## demmy

> Untuk pengiriman ikan bisa hubungi saya di no 081322227021.
> thanks all..


Tolong di kirim ke papua nugini ko...  :Wacko:  :Frusty:

----------


## Jaya Koi

Selamat malam semua...
Saya mau informasikan pengiriman ikan Okawa Shiro Keeping Contest yang sudah menghubungi saya :

1. Didikwir68       ikan no.5 (besok diambil langsung di Dago).
2. Dedyhalim       ikan no.9 (besok diantar ke Mekar wangi).
3. Abiserpong      ikan no.6,17,25 (dikirim hari senin 13/4 via travel).
4. Dedigouw        ikan no.20 (dikirim hari senin 13/4 via travel).
5. Grifin              ikan no.7,11 (dikirim hari minggu 12/4 via travel).
6. Joshow           ikan no.19 (dikirim hari senin 13/4 via herona).
7. Herrydragon    ikan no. 14,15,29 (dikirim hari senin 13/4 via herona).

Demikian yang bisa saya informasikan.
Terima kasih...

----------


## Jaya Koi

Rekapan Finallll  SELAMATTTTTTTT

diatas post nomor 319 pukul 9.01 tidak dianggap


*no ikan* 
*highest bid* 
*bidder* 
payment
delivery

1
3.500.000
anggit



2
1.000.000
demmy



3
1.400.000
hinawat



4
2.000.000
9koi



5
1.100.000
Didikwir68
Lunas


6
1.450.000
abiserpong
Lunas


7
1.650.000
griffin
Lunas


8
2.000.000
anggit



9
2.750.000
dedy halim
Lunas


10
1.200.000
hinawat



11
1.050.000
griffin
Lunas


12
1.400.000
asnanto



13
3.000.000
TT Koi Malang



14
1.100.000
herrydragon
Lunas


15
1.000.000
herrydragon
Lunas


16
1.750.000
Dony Lesmana



17
1.100.000
abiserpong
Lunas


18
2.100.000
asnanto



19
1.500.000
joshow
Lunas


20
3.500.000
dedigouw
Lunas


21
1.100.000
benigoi
Lunas


22
1.400.000
Dony Lesmana



23
3.000.000
Tri Wisnu Whardana



24
3.000.000
TT Koi Malang



25
1.750.000
abiserpong
Lunas


26
1.300.000
david pupu
Lunas


27
2.100.000
dony lesmana



28
6.000.000
TT Koi Malang



29
1.000.000
herrydragon
Lunas


30
1.000.000
epoe



*total*
*57.200.000*







untuk Kois 10% 5.720.000 


Pembayaran dilakukan ke rekening KOI’s:

*BCA Cabang Plaza Sentral*
*A/C No.* *4411012837*
*A/N Yudi Hanipurwoko*

Copy bukti pembayaran dikirim via mail ke : *[email protected]* , sms atau fax pada alamat yang akan ditentukan kemudian dan mencantumkan pembayaran/Transfer atas nomer ikan bid lelangnya.

*PENGAMBILAN / PENGIRIMAN IKAN*
Ikan berada di Jaya Koi Centre , Dago - Bandung.
Pengambilan ikan dapat dilakukan dengan datang langsung ke Jaya Koi Centre, Dago - Bandung.
atau pengiriman ikan dapat di bantu oleh Jaya Koi Centre dengan *biaya di tanggung oleh pemenang*.
bisa konfirmasi pengiriman ke :

*Jaya Koi Centre:*

*Aan 0813 2222 7021
Email :* *[email protected]


om2 yg udah trasfer info yaaa di thread ini, oh yaa kalau ada yg mau gabung shipping info ajaaa khususnya jakartaaaa*

----------


## epoe

*dapat juga ya no.30 ??? ngga tau .....................*

----------


## epoe

*Lumayan male ........*

----------


## YudiHP

An. DONI lesmana Ikan No.16, 22, 27 Paid 
Om David tlg ditambahkan di tabelnya. Tq

----------


## demmy

No 2. Paid jg, bukti pembayaran sudh di kirimkan ke Jayakoi.. Thanks

----------


## 9KOI

No 4 paid 2 jt dari andrianto sylviano. Thx

----------


## YudiHP

Update Pembayaran KC Shiro JayaKoi , per tgl 13/4/2015 Pukul 17.00

*no ikan*
*highest bid*
*bidder*
payment
delivery

1
3.500.000
anggit
Lunas


2
1.000.000
demmy
Lunas


3
1.400.000
hinawat



4
2.000.000
9koi
Lunas


5
1.100.000
Didikwir68
Lunas


6
1.450.000
abiserpong
Lunas


7
1.650.000
griffin
Lunas


8
2.000.000
anggit
Lunas


9
2.750.000
dedy halim
Lunas


10
1.200.000
hinawat



11
1.050.000
griffin
Lunas


12
1.400.000
asnanto
Lunas


13
3.000.000
TT Koi Malang



14
1.100.000
herrydragon
Lunas


15
1.000.000
herrydragon
Lunas


16
1.750.000
Dony Lesmana
Lunas


17
1.100.000
abiserpong
Lunas


18
2.100.000
asnanto
Lunas


19
1.500.000
joshow
Lunas


20
3.500.000
dedigouw
Lunas


21
1.100.000
benigoi
Lunas


22
1.400.000
Dony Lesmana
Lunas


23
3.000.000
Tri Wisnu Whardana



24
3.000.000
TT Koi Malang



25
1.750.000
abiserpong
Lunas


26
1.300.000
david pupu
Lunas


27
2.100.000
dony lesmana
Lunas


28
6.000.000
TT Koi Malang



29
1.000.000
herrydragon
Lunas


30
1.000.000
epoe



*total*
*57.200.000*

----------


## herrydragon

> Selamat malam semua...
> Saya mau informasikan pengiriman ikan Okawa Shiro Keeping Contest yang sudah menghubungi saya :
> 
> 1. Didikwir68       ikan no.5 (besok diambil langsung di Dago).
> 2. Dedyhalim       ikan no.9 (besok diantar ke Mekar wangi).
> 3. Abiserpong      ikan no.6,17,25 (dikirim hari senin 13/4 via travel).
> 4. Dedigouw        ikan no.20 (dikirim hari senin 13/4 via travel).
> 5. Grifin              ikan no.7,11 (dikirim hari minggu 12/4 via travel).
> 6. Joshow           ikan no.19 (dikirim hari senin 13/4 via herona).
> ...


Wah besok sampai bisa ikut KC senang2 part 3 sekalian

----------


## Jaya Koi

> Update Pembayaran KC Shiro JayaKoi , per tgl 13/4/2015 Pukul 17.00
> 
> *no ikan*
> *highest bid*
> *bidder*
> payment
> delivery
> 
> 1
> ...


Terima kasih pak Yudi untuk update nya...

----------


## Ady

sorry om hinawat...no.3 kalo boleh ganti nama..kabarin yah..hehehe

----------


## hinawat

> sorry om hinawat...no.3 kalo boleh ganti nama..kabarin yah..hehehe


Maaf om Ady baru balas sekarang

Untuk ikannya, saya mau nyoba untuk latihan om, jadi mohon maaf saya belum bisa ganti nama hehehe
Sekali lagi mohon maaf ya om

----------


## hinawat

@ om *Yudi Hanipurwoko


*
Saya sudah setor uang ke rekening om Yudi sebesar 2,6 juta. Mohon dicek ya om. Saya juga sudah setor ke om Jaya terkait dengan biaya pengiriman.
Terimakasih banyak

----------


## YudiHP

Update Pembayaran KC Shiro JayaKoi OKAWA , per tgl 15/4/2015 Pukul 17.00

*no ikan*
*highest bid*
*bidder*
payment
delivery

1
3.500.000
anggit
Lunas


2
1.000.000
demmy
Lunas


3
1.400.000
hinawat
Lunas


4
2.000.000
9koi
Lunas


5
1.100.000
Didikwir68
Lunas


6
1.450.000
abiserpong
Lunas


7
1.650.000
griffin
Lunas


8
2.000.000
anggit
Lunas


9
2.750.000
dedy halim
Lunas


10
1.200.000
hinawat
Lunas


11
1.050.000
griffin
Lunas


12
1.400.000
asnanto
Lunas


13
3.000.000
TT Koi Malang
Lunas


14
1.100.000
herrydragon
Lunas


15
1.000.000
herrydragon
Lunas


16
1.750.000
Dony Lesmana
Lunas


17
1.100.000
abiserpong
Lunas


18
2.100.000
asnanto
Lunas


19
1.500.000
joshow
Lunas


20
3.500.000
dedigouw
Lunas


21
1.100.000
benigoi
Lunas


22
1.400.000
Dony Lesmana
Lunas


23
3.000.000
Tri Wisnu Whardana
Lunas


24
3.000.000
TT Koi Malang
Lunas


25
1.750.000
abiserpong
Lunas


26
1.300.000
david pupu
Lunas


27
2.100.000
dony lesmana
Lunas


28
6.000.000
TT Koi Malang
Lunas


29
1.000.000
herrydragon
Lunas


30
1.000.000
epoe



*total*
*57.200.000*




[/QUOTE]

----------


## Jaya Koi

Update Pembayaran KC Shiro JayaKoi OKAWA , per tgl 15/4/2015 Pukul 17.00

*no ikan*
*highest bid*
*bidder*
payment
delivery

1
3.500.000
anggit
Lunas


2
1.000.000
demmy
Lunas


3
1.400.000
hinawat
Lunas
Terkirim

4
2.000.000
9koi
Lunas


5
1.100.000
Didikwir68
Lunas
Terkirim

6
1.450.000
abiserpong
Lunas
Terkirim

7
1.650.000
griffin
Lunas
Terkirim

8
2.000.000
anggit
Lunas


9
2.750.000
dedy halim
Lunas
Terkirim

10
1.200.000
hinawat
Lunas
Terkirim

11
1.050.000
griffin
Lunas
Terkirim

12
1.400.000
asnanto
Lunas
Terkirim

13
3.000.000
TT Koi Malang
Lunas
Terkirim

14
1.100.000
herrydragon
Lunas
Terkirim

15
1.000.000
herrydragon
Lunas
Terkirim

16
1.750.000
Dony Lesmana
Lunas


17
1.100.000
abiserpong
Lunas
Terkirim

18
2.100.000
asnanto
Lunas
Terkirim

19
1.500.000
joshow
Lunas
Terkirim

20
3.500.000
dedigouw
Lunas
Terkirim

21
1.100.000
benigoi
Lunas
Terkirim

22
1.400.000
Dony Lesmana
Lunas


23
3.000.000
Tri Wisnu Whardana
Lunas
Terkirim

24
3.000.000
TT Koi Malang
Lunas
Terkirim

25
1.750.000
abiserpong
Lunas
Terkirim

26
1.300.000
david pupu
Lunas


27
2.100.000
dony lesmana
Lunas


28
6.000.000
TT Koi Malang
Lunas
Terkirim

29
1.000.000
herrydragon
Lunas
Terkirim

30
1.000.000
epoe



*total*
*57.200.000*





[/QUOTE] demikian update pengiriman dari saya.... Buat yg belum terkirim bisa hubungi saya,terima kasih.

----------


## YudiHP

Update Pembayaran KC Shiro JayaKoi OKAWA , per tgl 17/4/2015 Pukul 17.00


*no ikan*
*highest bid*
*bidder*
payment
delivery

1
3.500.000
anggit
Lunas


2
1.000.000
demmy
Lunas


3
1.400.000
hinawat
Lunas
Terkirim

4
2.000.000
9koi
Lunas


5
1.100.000
Didikwir68
Lunas
Terkirim

6
1.450.000
abiserpong
Lunas
Terkirim

7
1.650.000
griffin
Lunas
Terkirim

8
2.000.000
anggit
Lunas


9
2.750.000
dedy halim
Lunas
Terkirim

10
1.200.000
hinawat
Lunas
Terkirim

11
1.050.000
griffin
Lunas
Terkirim

12
1.400.000
asnanto
Lunas
Terkirim

13
3.000.000
TT Koi Malang
Lunas
Terkirim

14
1.100.000
herrydragon
Lunas
Terkirim

15
1.000.000
herrydragon
Lunas
Terkirim

16
1.750.000
Dony Lesmana
Lunas


17
1.100.000
abiserpong
Lunas
Terkirim

18
2.100.000
asnanto
Lunas
Terkirim

19
1.500.000
joshow
Lunas
Terkirim

20
3.500.000
dedigouw
Lunas
Terkirim

21
1.100.000
benigoi
Lunas
Terkirim

22
1.400.000
Dony Lesmana
Lunas


23
3.000.000
Tri Wisnu Whardana
Lunas
Terkirim

24
3.000.000
TT Koi Malang
Lunas
Terkirim

25
1.750.000
abiserpong
Lunas
Terkirim

26
1.300.000
david pupu
Lunas


27
2.100.000
dony lesmana
Lunas


28
6.000.000
TT Koi Malang
Lunas
Terkirim

29
1.000.000
herrydragon
Lunas
Terkirim

30
1.000.000
epoe
Lunas


*total*
*57.200.000*





Kesimpulan mengenai Hadiah diatur sesuai Rule di atas ( Hal. 1 ) 

*Hadiah:
*Total Penjualan Lelang : Rp. 57,200,000

Juara 1 : 5 % dari Omset  Rp. 2,860,000
Juara 2 : 3 % dari Omset  Rp. 1,716,000
Juara 3 : 2 % dari Omset  Rp. 1,144,000

Semua peserta telah menyelesaikan pembayaran, kami ucapkan Terimakasih banyak semoga Ikan diterima dalam keadaan sehat dan dapat Grow dengan baik dikolam para peserta, sampai berjumpa tahun depan pada penjurian KC Shiro Okawa . 

Salam

----------


## Jaya Koi

> Update Pembayaran KC Shiro JayaKoi OKAWA , per tgl 17/4/2015 Pukul 17.00
> 
> 
> *no ikan*
> *highest bid*
> *bidder*
> payment
> delivery
> 
> ...


Kepada KOI-s dan para peserta Jaya Koi Okawa Shiro Keeping Contest saya secara pribadi mengucapkan Terima kasih atas kesempatan dan partisipasinya.
Harapan saya semoga ikan peserta bisa dirawat dengan baik dan mendapatkan hasil yang memuaskan.
Terima kasih...

salam,

Jaya Koi (Aan)

----------


## Jaya Koi

> Update Pembayaran KC Shiro JayaKoi OKAWA , per tgl 17/4/2015 Pukul 17.00
> 
> 
> *no ikan*
> *highest bid*
> *bidder*
> payment
> delivery
> 
> ...


Ikan shiro Okawa keeping Contest yg belum terkirim atas nama :
1.Anggit
2.Demmy
3.9Koi

Demikian info yang bisa saya sampaikan.
Terima kasih.

----------


## Jaya Koi

Update Pembayaran KC Shiro JayaKoi OKAWA , per tgl 27/4/2015 Pukul 17.00


*no ikan*
*highest bid*
*bidder*
payment
delivery

1
3.500.000
anggit
Lunas
Terkirim

2
1.000.000
demmy
Lunas


3
1.400.000
hinawat
Lunas
Terkirim

4
2.000.000
9koi
Lunas


5
1.100.000
Didikwir68
Lunas
Terkirim

6
1.450.000
abiserpong
Lunas
Terkirim

7
1.650.000
griffin
Lunas
Terkirim

8
2.000.000
anggit
Lunas
Terkirim

9
2.750.000
dedy halim
Lunas
Terkirim

10
1.200.000
hinawat
Lunas
Terkirim

11
1.050.000
griffin
Lunas
Terkirim

12
1.400.000
asnanto
Lunas
Terkirim

13
3.000.000
TT Koi Malang
Lunas
Terkirim

14
1.100.000
herrydragon
Lunas
Terkirim

15
1.000.000
herrydragon
Lunas
Terkirim

16
1.750.000
Dony Lesmana
Lunas
Terkirim

17
1.100.000
abiserpong
Lunas
Terkirim

18
2.100.000
asnanto
Lunas
Terkirim

19
1.500.000
joshow
Lunas
Terkirim

20
3.500.000
dedigouw
Lunas
Terkirim

21
1.100.000
benigoi
Lunas
Terkirim

22
1.400.000
Dony Lesmana
Lunas
Terkirim

23
3.000.000
Tri Wisnu Whardana
Lunas
Terkirim

24
3.000.000
TT Koi Malang
Lunas
Terkirim

25
1.750.000
abiserpong
Lunas
Terkirim

26
1.300.000
david pupu
Lunas
Terkirim

27
2.100.000
dony lesmana
Lunas
Terkirim

28
6.000.000
TT Koi Malang
Lunas
Terkirim

29
1.000.000
herrydragon
Lunas
Terkirim

30
1.000.000
epoe
Lunas
Terkirim

*total*
*57.200.000*






Kesimpulan mengenai Hadiah diatur sesuai Rule di atas ( Hal. 1 ) 

*Hadiah:
*Total Penjualan Lelang : Rp. 57,200,000

Juara 1 : 5 % dari Omset  Rp. 2,860,000
Juara 2 : 3 % dari Omset  Rp. 1,716,000
Juara 3 : 2 % dari Omset  Rp. 1,144,000

Semua peserta telah menyelesaikan pembayaran, kami ucapkan Terimakasih  banyak semoga Ikan diterima dalam keadaan sehat dan dapat Grow dengan  baik dikolam para peserta, sampai berjumpa tahun depan pada penjurian KC  Shiro Okawa . 

Salam

 			 		 	 Ikan shiro Okawa keeping Contest yg belum terkirim atas nama :
1.Demmy
2.9koi


Demikian info yang bisa saya sampaikan.
Terima kasih.

----------


## ipaul888

rekapanya bagus om

----------


## Jaya Koi

Selamat siang.mohon maaf sebelumnya saya baru aktif kembali. Untuk penjurian kc akan segera dilakukan diharapkan untuk peserta KC Shiro Okawa menyiakan foto ikan kc kondisi terakhir.
Contact saya via what app no hp : 085222217856 / pin bb 56f685bd
Terima kasih.

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Pak Aan... Mantabbbb

----------


## Jaya Koi

> Pak Aan... Mantabbbb


 Makasih banyak pak Slamet.. sekarang saya tinggal di Tulungagung.

----------


## Jaya Koi

Mohon untuk peserta kc shiro Okawa untuk meng up date foto ikannya untuk dilakukan penjurian. Terima kasih

----------


## herrydragon

> Mohon untuk peserta kc shiro Okawa untuk meng up date foto ikannya untuk dilakukan penjurian. Terima kasih


Maaf sekedar usul om Aan , di kasih deadline tanggalnya donk

----------


## herrydragon

14 size 53cm 



https://youtu.be/xLRd9ESV2W4

----------


## herrydragon



----------


## herrydragon

Shiro 29 size 58cm

----------


## Dony Lesmana

FINAL UPDATE

Ukuran 54 cm

----------


## Dony Lesmana

UPDATED 54 cm

----------


## abiserpong

Update shiro Okawa no. 6 >>>>>>> 53 cm
 


Shiro Okawa no. 17 >>>>>>>>>>>> 54 cm

----------


## LDJ

Dua2nya bagus om Abi
#6 amazing putihnya
#17 strong body
Contender : vote #6 deh

----------


## Williamc

Menurut newbie no 6 calon GCnya nehh

----------


## Slametkurniawan

no 6... for GC

----------


## david_pupu

Oh udh mau penilaian. Bsk angkat fotoooo

----------


## stradivari

no 6 cakep sekali

----------


## david_pupu

No 26   size  57 cm

https://youtu.be/BJd0VHky_F0
No

----------


## david_pupu



----------


## stradivari

sumi nya mah bagus om pupu

----------


## david_pupu

> sumi nya mah bagus om pupu


Thanks om chand

----------


## GRiffiN

Update nomor 7:

*Before:*
 


*After - Size 55cm:*



*Video:*

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Ini kapan batas akhir update nya ya ??

----------


## Jaya Koi

Selamat malam peserta KC Shiro Okawa..
Untuk penjurian akan segera dilakukan, harap kirimkan foto dan video ikannya ke no hp 085222217856 paling lambat tgl 15 maret 2016. 
Terima kasih atas perhatiannya.
Salam

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Selamat ya om fung... mantappp

----------


## Jaya Koi

Selamat malam. Untuk penjurian kc akan segera dilakukan diharapkan untuk peserta KC Shiro Okawa menyiakan foto ikan kc kondisi terakhir. PALING LAMBAT TGL 15 MEI 2016.
Untuk foto dan video bisa dikirimkan ke :
Contact saya via what app no hp : 085222217856 / pin bb 56f685bd
Terima kasih.
Quick reply to this message Reply    Reply With Quote Reply With Quote    Multi-Quote This Message

----------


## abiserpong

Tambahin video (@ #425 ):
https://youtu.be/pa4b-TLIBA4



> Update shiro Okawa no. 6 >>>>>>> 53 cm

----------


## abiserpong

Tambahin video (@ #425 )



Update shiro Okawa no. 6 >>>>>>> 53 cm

----------


## abiserpong

Tambahin video (@#425 ) :




Shiro Okawa no. 17 >>>>>>>>>>>> 54 cm

----------


## dedyhalim

update shiro okawa no.9, sekarang sekitar 52cm



https://youtu.be/QjKrWh5DJgY

----------


## dedyhalim



----------


## Jaya Koi

Foto dan video kc Shiro ada 9 ekor sudah saya terima. Dan akan saya segera kirimkan ke Okawa san. Terima kasih kepada peserta KC Shiro Okawa.

----------


## Jaya Koi

Selamat malam semua. Hasil penjurian sudah saya terima dari Okawa san. Atas bantuan dari Umeda san. Hasilnya akan segera di umumkan. Terima kasih

----------


## david_pupu

Bantu posting om jayakoi


Juara 3

----------


## david_pupu

Juara 2

----------


## david_pupu

Juara 1

----------


## david_pupu

Selamat kepada para pemenang.

----------


## Jaya Koi

Selamat kepada para pemenang KC Shiro Okawa. Mohon maaf banyak kekurangan. Terima kasih untuk Koi-s.org atas kesempatan yg diberikan pada Jaya koi. Salam

----------


## majin91

wahh selamat kepada para pemenang ya ^^

----------


## GRiffiN

Congratz om abi  ::

----------


## abiserpong

Terima Kasih om semua... lagi beruntung.
Congratz jg untuk pemenang lainnya om GRiffin, om herrydragon 
Shiroji, sumi shiroutsurinya bagus bagus semua  :Thumb: 
Salam.

----------


## herrydragon

> Terima Kasih om semua... lagi beruntung.
> Congratz jg untuk pemenang lainnya om GRiffin, om herrydragon 
> Shiroji, sumi shiroutsurinya bagus bagus semua 
> Salam.


Congrats om Abi, om Griffin... Thank u om Aan  :Thumb:  :Thumb:

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Om Abi, selamat yah....tidak lupa juga Om Griffin dan Om HD

----------


## herrydragon

> Om Abi, selamat yah....tidak lupa juga Om Griffin dan Om HD


thank u om SK  :Yo:

----------


## herrydragon

Maaf bos bro Aan hadiahnya dapat apa ya?  :Peace:

----------

